# Trudnoća i porod > Porod >  Stolčić

## Winnie The Pooh

Čitajući po forumu, dosta se pisalo o tom famoznom porodu na stolčiću, ali sve je to više manje rekla kazala. (Tu ne računam prekrasne priče sa poroda Nike i Inesice).

Kako se još uvijek dvoumim između ponovnog poroda u vodi i stolčića, voljela bih kada bi ovdje, na ovom topicu, svoje mišljenje i "doživljaje" opisale upravo one mame koje su rodile na stolčiću.

----------


## Fidji

Mene zanima kakav je osjećaj pri izgonu kad pomaže sila teža.
Da li ste uopće tiskale?
Da li ste osjećale famozni ring of fire?
U koliko je trudova išao sam izgon?

----------

fidji, razmisljas o trecem? 8)

----------


## kulenova_seka

Hej, postoji li mogućnost u Zagrebu? Malo sam ispala iz štosa između dvije trudnoće.

----------


## retha

Evo ja sam radala na stolcicu.. Svidalo mi se sto mogu sjedit,stvarno se nisam mogla zamislit u lezecem polozaju. A kao jedna zbunjena prvorotka..nisam bas znala kako pravilno tiskati..tako da sam u jednom periodu tiskala cijelim tijelom oslanjajuci se i jednom rukom o stolcic,tako da sam pritom nazuljala guzu i umrtvila ruku..  Sve ostalo mi je bilo okej.

----------


## MGrubi

ja sam rodila na stolčiću i opet bi

najbolje mi je to što sam odmah vidjela moju bebu s pupčanom, mogla sam je dotaknuti, pod kontrolom mi je bilo rezanje pupkovine, koje sam odgodila što sam duže mogla

----------


## Inesica

da odgovorim dok mi je friško



> Mene zanima kakav je osjećaj pri izgonu kad pomaže sila teža.
> Da li ste uopće tiskale?


ovak kad sam prvi put rađala, na krevetu na ravnom, tiskanje je izgledalo tako da sam duboko udahnula, zadržala dah, zažmirila, tiskala iz petnih žila i tako par puta. na kraju je dr i malo lego na trbuh da pogura Petru van. meni je to u neku ruku i logično da ako žele malo ubrzati da time spriječe da se beba pomalo vraća nazad i još da joj tako malo i 'pomognu' da izađe van  :Rolling Eyes:  
na stolčiću tiskanje i ne bi nazvala tiskanje nego više kao guranje. udahneš i u izdahu stisneš, više bi rekla poguraš bebu. ja nisam imala potrebu za jakim napinjanjem, a niti za zatvaranjem očiju. tako sam i mogla vidjeti Beu u malom ogledalu ispred sebe  :Heart:  



> Da li ste osjećale famozni ring of fire?


ja sam se pomalo bojala pucanja zbog šava od epiziotomije od prvog poroda. nije bio ništa problematičan ali me je cijelu trudnoću svrbio i mislila sam da mi je elastičnost tkiva na tom dijelu slabija. vjerojatno i je no svejedno...
Barbara mi je u ključnom trenutku stavljala tople, skoro pa vruće, obloge i time očito dovoljno omekšala međicu. nisam osjećala neki poseban trenutak u kojem bi me nešto peklo. znam da mi je u jednom trenutku Barbara rekla da će me sad malo peći ali neka izdržim. ipak ne sjećam se da me je nešto posebno peklo. doduše tada je i glavica bila na samom izlasku i znam da sam nju gledala pa mi je možda taj osjećaj i promaknuo  :Grin:  



> U koliko je trudova išao sam izgon?


uf, najteže pitanje. ovak mislim da su trebala dva da vidim malo glavice, pa onda jedan gdje je puknuo vodenjak, pa onda dva gdje je izašla glavica i onda je tijelo izašlo samo (bar sam ja tak osjećala). i sad ako zbrojimo nekih 6 ali stvarno nisam sigurna :shock:



> Hej, postoji li mogućnost u Zagrebu?


nažalost, ne. sam stolčić je stvarno jednostavna 'naprava' ali ono što je za njeg bitno je angažman i spremnost ljudi, babica i doktora. osim ri znam da stolčić postoji i u varaždinskom rodilištu.

pucajte s pitanjima dok mi je još friško. i sad neke stvari pobrkam, a kasnije ko zna...

----------


## Nika

Winnie, meni jako zanima kak je to u vodi i kad bih ponovo radjala sigurno bi probala vodu, no nekako si mislim da bih izasla za izgon van.
Stolcic mi je ostao u sjecanju onak, kao nesto PREGENIJALNO.  :Smile: 

Nema tiskanja, beba se sama spusta, a umijesto da tiskas kad se osjeti nagon, fino se prodise. Ovaj dio mi je bio najtezi jer je tjelo nekako samo htjelo tiskati, mislim u principu tijelo i tiska, ali mu ja ne pomazem... kak sam sad super ovo objasnila  :Wink: .

Koliko trudova, bas se i ne sjecam bilo ih je dosta.

Kad uspored izgon prvi i drugi, ovo je zaista drugacije u smislu, i manje boli i osjecaj kad se beba spusta i izlazi je nekako...caroban!

Inesica je bas dobro opisala, ni je se ne sjecam tog famoznog ringa, nije bilo jako. 
Ove jako tople komprese su zaista uzasno ugodne.
Kad se sve uzme u obzir, polozaj, sila teza, tople komprese, definitivno dobar recept - stolcic!  :Smile:

----------


## Fidji

> fidji, razmisljas o trecem? 8)


  :Grin:  

Ali ni mrtva više ne želim izgon ležeći

----------


## Winnie The Pooh

> Winnie, meni jako zanima kak je to u vodi i kad bih ponovo radjala sigurno bi probala vodu, no nekako si mislim da bih izasla za izgon van.


Ne vidim zašto bi išla van. Ako se bojiš za bebu - pa ona iz vode "ulazi" u vodu, pa je nekako manji šok za nju, nije prejaka svjetlost, zvukovi... (barem tako kažu). Kao da ide iz poznatog prostora u neki međuprostor, tamponzonu, prije nego što stigne u džunglu   :Laughing: . Ja sam to tako sebi dočarala.
Meni je u vodi bilo super, ali s obzirom da mi je to bio prvi porod nemam ga s čim usporediti.

----------


## Nika

Ja bi izgon na stolcicu jer je bio uzasno bajkovit i nekako lagan, jednostavan.
Mislim da u vodi ne bih mogla pronaci dobar polozaj za izgon. Cini mi se da bi mi bilo teze.

----------


## Felix

osim da recimo klecis/cucis u vodi ili si na all fours   :Wink:

----------


## Winnie The Pooh

Ma je, imaš pravo, mene su na kraju za noge pridržavale dvije babice (svaka za svoju), jedna je u sredini čekala bebu, a ja sam se čuvala za MMa koji je bio iza mene. I bilo mi je pomalo teško.
Samo ne znam koliko bi bio lak prelazak iz kade na stolčić.

----------


## thalia

mene su u gadnim trudovima spustili sa stola na stolčić. meni je bilo lakše tiskati na krevetu  :? , ali sam pod svaku cijenu htjela izgon na stolčiću. srećom je muž bio tamo i bio jako svjestan te moje želje   :Heart:  , budući si me dvije babice koje su gledale+doktorica htjele rezati i pustiti ležeći   :Evil or Very Mad:  

u tranziciji su mi to predložili, a ja bi pristala i da me ubiju onda, samo da prestane bol. srećom, iako Barbara nije bila na mom porodu (takav mi je pegulast horoskop), javila je moje zelje i vjerojatno joj se nitko nije zelio zamjeriti/proturjeciti i nisam rezana. malo sam pukla i to je to.

ali... porod na stolčiću isto boli, samo *nema drip ni pod razno*, tako da bih ga uvijek odabrala. nisam baš za vodu. svi morski sisavci izlaze van za porod pa mi se suho tlo čini prirodnijim, ne znam..
meni je bilo jako tesko prodisati trudove i jako sam vikala.

----------


## retha

thalia,ovo za sisavce..to si ziher? Nisam pojma to imala?

----------


## thalia

Prilično... Ali provjerit ću pa ću stavit linkove   :Grin:

----------


## mamma Juanita

dupini rađaju u vodi  :Grin:  .

----------


## thalia

> dupini rađaju u vodi  .


je, imaš pravo. optužit ću hormone   :Razz:   :Grin:

----------


## ivancica

Stolčić ima i u Osijeku. Trebala bih ga probati kroz koji dan pa ćete imati nova iskustva.  :Smile:  

Nika, Inesica, dali su tople komprese nešto uobičajeno što rade u Rijeci na porodu na stolčiću? Dali su vam također masirali međicu ili ne? 

Koliko vam je bilo teško biti u tom položaju, i dali bi MM-u koji je visok cca 2 m bilo naporno sjediti i pridržavati me s obzirom da je stolčić prilično nizak( da mi se ne uklješti u leđima pa da još moramo i njega njegovati poslije   :Laughing:  )?

----------


## retha

Moj MM se i dandanas zali da je na porodu i njemu bilo tesko! A jadan mali!   :Laughing:  
Mislim da je on cucio ili klecio pored mene,jednom rukom sam ga grlila oko vrata..tj. kad bi dosao trud onga bi ga zagrljajem kljestila... meni je to puno pomoglo i uopce nisam razmisljala jel ga to boli,jerbo mene je sigurno bolilo vise.

----------


## ivancica

Retha,   :Laughing:  

Ja sam mislila da muž sjedi iza žene na koja je na stolčiću, ili?

----------


## retha

I ja sam mislila prije poroda,tijekom poroda nisam nista mislila pa nas je babica narihtavala,mene naslonila na krevet,a MM stavila pored mene.

----------


## Inesica

> Nika, Inesica, dali su tople komprese nešto uobičajeno što rade u Rijeci na porodu na stolčiću? Dali su vam također masirali međicu ili ne? 
> 
> Koliko vam je bilo teško biti u tom položaju, i dali bi MM-u koji je visok cca 2 m bilo naporno sjediti i pridržavati me s obzirom da je stolčić prilično nizak( da mi se ne uklješti u leđima pa da još moramo i njega njegovati poslije?


čuj ne znam jesu li komprese uobičajene al Barbara je stavljala i Niki i meni. s obzirom da si babica sve u naprijed mora pripremiti i staviti na pod na strunjaču rekla bi da je to uobičajeno (barem za našu babicu) kad si ona sve to tak porazmjesti jel valjda računa da će joj sve to trebati.

mislim da je neke masaže bilo. jel je? da, da mislim da je. imam malo rupa u sjećanju  :Rolling Eyes:  

u samom položaju mi nije bilo teško. trebao mi je koji trenutak da si namjestim rit i da namjestim noge MMa na koje se mogu nasloniti. čuj, stolčić zgleda onak jednostavno, kruto, neanatomski ali je zapravo skroz praktičan.

što se tiće MMa. on se i ne mora nužno jako savijati u leđima. ti se zapravo oslanjaš na njegove noge svojim laktovima.

idem malo pročeprkat po slikama pa ak ima koja korisna stavim  :Wink:

----------


## ivancica

Inesica, hvala za info!   :Smile:   Znači, naslanjam se mm-u na noge. To mi zvuči udobno i za njega i za mene. Pošto će mi guza vjerojatno biti utrnuta u tim momentima, mislim da mi neće biti važno jel stolčić tvrd ili s jastučićem   :Grin:  .

----------


## Inesica

> Mislim da je on cucio ili klecio pored mene,jednom rukom sam ga grlila oko vrata..


retha ja si jedva i zamislim ovo sto si napisala  :Laughing:  
u svakom slucaju, da mi nije odgovarao taj polozaj nasla bi si neki drugi.

kod nas je zgledalo ovako, sifra je: stolcic
http://public.fotki.com/Inesica/porod/

e da, ivancice, nis mi nije utrnulo  :Wink:  . zapravo mi je bio skroz udoban. to skuzis pogotovo poslije samog rodjena bebice jer jos neko vrijeme provedes na njemu (rezanje pupcane-prestanak pulsiranja, radjanje posteljice)
kad sam napisala krut nisam mislila da je tvrdo za sjediti, nego kad pogledas taj stolcic i skuzis kako je jednostavnog oblika imas osjecaj ko da je netko pokupio 'nesto' pokraj ceste i donio ti da se zicnes

----------


## retha

Bas sad pricam s MM o tom stolcicu,ni njemu nije jasno zasto nije bio iza mene,al tako nas je babica namjestila..kaze da je sve u jednom trenutku krenulo ful brzo i uzurbano i da valjda nije bilo vremena za narihtavanja.
I mene stolcic nazuljao dobrano,al to zato sto sam krivo tiskala..
Ma bit ce bolje drugi put!

----------


## ivancica

Inesice, znači ti si držala bebu u naručju dok pupčana nije prestala pulsirati i porod posteljice je isto bio na stolčiću? Moram baš pitati kakva je kod nas praksa, da tražim isto ovako kao što je bilo i tebi ako nije uobičajeno.

----------


## ivancica

Sad sam vidjela slike, naravno da sam se rasplakala od raznježenosti   :Heart:  . Ta primalja taaako zrači...

Jesi ti bila tako malo poluležeća cijelo vrijeme izgona ili više okomito pa si se poslije polegla?

Kako si provela 1. porođajno doba do dolaska na stolčić? Jesi imala stalno ctg  prikopčan na seb?

----------


## Inesica

ajd lukni na pricu:
http://www.roda.hr/rodaphpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=29555

i eventualno na jos neke tehnikalije
http://www.roda.hr/rodaphpBB2/viewto...26195&start=50

pisala bi ti ja ponovo al me cure vuku  :Predaja:

----------


## ivancica

Sve sam pročitala Inesice, thanks!

I moj plan poroda je gotov.   :Smile:

----------


## Nika

ivancica, vidim da ti je inesica vec odgovorila, no evo i koja od mene.  :Smile: 




> Koliko vam je bilo teško biti u tom položaju, i dali bi MM-u koji je visok cca 2 m bilo naporno sjediti i pridržavati me s obzirom da je stolčić prilično nizak( da mi se ne uklješti u leđima pa da još moramo i njega njegovati poslije


Nije tesko u tom polozaju. Sjednes kad krene izgon i bas je nekako lakse. Znas kad se zauzima polozaj za tiskanje pa se treba negdje uprijeti (ne znam jel tebi bilo tako u vodi), ovdje samo sjednjes i uvalis se MM-u u krilo. On sjednje iza tebe, na normalnu stolicu a ti si mu onako izmedju nogu. Dobar je polozaj i za tebe i za njega.






> Inesice, znači ti si držala bebu u naručju dok pupčana nije prestala pulsirati i porod posteljice je isto bio na stolčiću? Moram baš pitati kakva je kod nas praksa, da tražim isto ovako kao što je bilo i tebi ako nije uobičajeno.


Ja misli da se posteljica mora poroditi jos na stolcicu, ne mogu te micati nikud ranije. A beba je u narucju cijelo vrijeme.




> Jesi ti bila tako malo poluležeća cijelo vrijeme izgona ili više okomito pa si se poslije polegla?
> 
> Kako si provela 1. porođajno doba do dolaska na stolčić? Jesi imala stalno ctg prikopčan na seb?


Kad sjednes odmah si u polozaju koji ti najvise pase, malo se nakosis i to je to.
Ja sam cijelo vrijeme bila na lopti, jedno sigurno vie od dva sata, bilo mi je odlicno.
Ctg sam imala samo jednom i to kad su me primili. Te je B jednom prislonila sondu dok sam bila na lopti i jednom prije nego sam sjela na stolcic, da poslusa otkucaje.

----------


## retha

Sad sam skuzila da se o posteljici isto prica. Mene je naime babica premjestila na krevet ( O hvala joj!) gdje mi je bilo puno udobnije i tamo je posteljica izasla van. Iskreno,totalno sam zaboravila kako sam to istiskala.. :?  Al se vrlo dobro sjecam da nam je onda pokazivala posteljicu da je sve ok. Za to vrijeme Bubu je drzao MM.

----------


## moceko

meni je termin sutra. molim vas, ako neka od vas zna, zanima me koja je razlika između stolčića i porođajnog stolca.

----------


## retha

> meni je termin sutra. molim vas, ako neka od vas zna, zanima me koja je razlika između stolčića i porođajnog stolca.


Zar to nebi trebala bit ista stvar?! Sad si me zbunila :?

----------


## moceko

pa i ja sam malo zbunjena oko toga. zato i pitam da li netko zna. jos tocno nism sigurna kako zelim roditi. strah me...  :Sad:

----------


## retha

moceko,samo vjeruj u sebe(i svoj instinkt)!  :Heart:

----------


## moceko

hvala ti!  :Kiss:

----------


## Inesica

> meni je termin sutra. molim vas, ako neka od vas zna, zanima me koja je razlika između stolčića i porođajnog stolca.


po mojem mišljenju, ali opet ovisi o kontekstu,
porođajni stolac je zapravo stol na kojem žene rađaju sa mogučnošću da se 'pretvori' u krevet ako se naslon spusti, stolac ako se podigne, ima mjesto za staviti noge, ručke za ruke, podešava se po visini ili čemu već....

stolčić je 'spravica' visine 30tak (moja procjena a to mi nije jača strana) cm, okruglog oblika i zapravo je tako jednostavna da ju ne mogu opisati  :Laughing:  . ovu slikicu sam nasla na jednom topicu http://www.picfury.com/f/P3060221-1.html

i, moceko, nemoj se bojati pa vidi koliko nas je, i kolkiko nas je bilo, na ovoj nasoj kugli  :Heart:

----------


## lunas

Pa meni to lici na wc dasku!   :Smile:   Fakat je jednostavno!

----------


## ivancica

Evo i mog iskustva s poroda na stolčiću.

Nešto predobro!
Strašno me bilo strah kako će to izgledati jer sam prvi put rodila u vodi, no mogu reći da je stvarno bilo bolje nego sam zamišljala. Izgon je vrlo kratko trajao, bebica je izašla u jednom trudu. Primalja je spretno obavila prebacivanje bebine glavice preko međice tako da nisam uopće imalo pukla(o epiziotomiji nije bilo niti riječi jer sam taj potrupak odbila). Bila sam oslonjena na mm-ove natkoljenice, on je sjedio iza mene. Odmah sam dobila  bebača u naručje.

Do trena kad sam sjela na stolčić, bila sam na lopti.

Primalja mi je rekla da stolčić zna biti malo nezgodan njima za pristup ako žena ima dosta debele butine jer je onda pristup porođajom kanalu ograničen a i sam način prihvaćanja bebice je malo nezgodan, no uz dobru suradnju misli da je ovo jedan od najboljih položaja za rađanje trenutno mogućih kod nas.

I da, pošto mi je posteljica nakon njenog poroda bila pod nogama na podu, pomno smo je proučavali. Bila sam fascinirana njom. Čak sam ju opipala rukama. Koji super feeling!   :Smile:

----------


## mina30

Ivancice, s obzirom da si rodila i u vodi i u kadi, oba prorodna poroda koji ti je boli, sto bi preporucila. I zasto si odustala od kade?

----------


## mina30

Jel zna netko imaju li stolčić na Sv.Duhu?

----------


## klia

I Zadar je dobio stolčić, jedna primalja i jedna vms bile su već i na edukaciji u Ri  :Smile:

----------


## Winnie The Pooh

evo mene, skoro pa svježa sa stolčića.

Moje iskustvo isto kao i ivancicino!

Prvi puta kada, drugi puta stolčić.
Ako bude bilo treći puta, tražit ću kombinaciju!  :Laughing:  
U kadi trudove skoro nisam ni osjećala, a sada bome jesam. 
Što samoga poroda tiče,  meni je stolčić bio puno bolji, pogotovo zato šta sam apsolutno sve mogla vidjeti - prekoputa mene su bila vrata, pa sam se gledala u staklo, ustvari ne sebe, nego Zaru kako izlazi. i to mi je nešto fantastično, nezaboravno.

MIslim da kako god rađale, da je u stvari najbitnije slušati što ti primalja govori i biti discipliniran. Ja sam u jednom trenutku izgubila kontrolu i da mi nije bilo Dijane, mislim da bih puno gore prošla. A i sada, kada se pokušavam sjetiti kako je sve prošlo, najgori trenutak svega mi je bio upravo taj, kada sam zgubila kontrolu.

Kada bih znala da će mi i sljedeći porod biti ovako lijep, potpisala bih da odmah sutra ponovno rodim! (ali ako bog da, svejedno ću još jednom roditi, pa kako bilo da bilo!)

----------


## titimita

Prvo, sretan Bozic svim buducim i sadasnjim mamama! 
Ja sam prvorotkinja, i potaknuta svim pricama s foruma razmisljam o porodu u Rijeci na stolcicu. Zanimaju me detalji tipa: 
Moram li stupiti u kontakt sa nekom babicom koja je educirana za ovakav porod i kako?
 Hoce li mi dati mail ili broj telefona ako nazovem bolnicu u Rijeci?
 Ili netko od vas ima nekakav kontakt broj ili mail?
 Moram li se najaviti kao trudnica iz Zagreba ili se tamo dolazi na prepad?
Treba li mi nekakva potvrda od mog doktora?
Molim iskusne mamice da mi pomognu, i unaprijed puuuuno hvala!!!

----------


## Winnie The Pooh

> Moram li stupiti u kontakt sa nekom babicom koja je educirana za ovakav porod i kako?


Kada sam došla u rađaonu, ja sam im odmah napomenula da želim stolčić i dobila ga, nije bilo prethodne najave.




> Hoce li mi dati mail ili broj telefona ako nazovem bolnicu u Rijeci?
>  Ili netko od vas ima nekakav kontakt broj ili mail?


Mislim da im je mail primalje.rijeka@ri.t-com.hr, a broj rađaone je 051 658214




> Moram li se najaviti kao trudnica iz Zagreba ili se tamo dolazi na prepad?


Baš kada sam ja došla roditi, zvala je jedna trudnica da stiže iz Zagreba




> Treba li mi nekakva potvrda od mog doktora?


Samo uputnica, koliko ja znam.

Ali najbolje je da ih ti nazoveš, pa će ti onda točno sve reći.

----------


## Winnie The Pooh

E zeznula sam adresu, našla sam na jednom drugom topicu - primalje_rodiliste_ri@hotmail.com

----------


## titimita

Hvala, hvala puno!!!!   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:

----------


## betty boop

Pitanje za Winnie the Pooh:
Obzirom da si rodila u Rijeci i u kadi i sada na stolčiću šta bi mi ti preporučila? Dvoumim se između ta dva načina pa bi mi možda tvoje iskustvo moglo pomoći.

E da, čestitam na preslatkoj Zari i vjerujem da će uživati u SUPER Winnie sobici   :Grin:

----------


## mamma Juanita

bb, zašto ne odlučiš na licu mjesta, kad budeš u porodu  :Wink: ?

----------


## Felix

vjerojatno zato sto, ako se odluci za stolcic, ne mora obavljati one silne pretrage potrebne za kadu.  :Wink:

----------


## Winnie The Pooh

BB, kao što sam već i napisala, ja bih tražila kombinaciju - trudovi u kadi, izgon na stolčiću, ali sumnjam da je to moguće.
Dakle moj izbor je stolčić. A trudovi se mogu ublažiti i na lopti.
Samo ima žena koje su probale stolčić, pa nisu mogle.

Od svega je najvažnije slušati primalju, i ako je moguće da TM (ili netko drugi u koga imaš povjerenja) bude uz tebe! Bar je to moje mišljenje.

----------


## ra

winnie, zašto misliš da je kombinacija nemoguća?

----------


## Winnie The Pooh

> vjerojatno zato sto, ako se odluci za stolcic, ne mora obavljati one silne pretrage potrebne za kadu.


Ali ni to nije problem - briseve uzme tvoj gin na redovnom pregledu, koji se onda nose na Hzzjz i tamo vade krv za HIV I HEPATITIS, samo se onda mora ekstra otići na polikliniku na pregled za porod u vodi, koji po mom mišljenju nije ništa drugačiji od uobičajenog pregleda.
Ja sam imala opet sve nalaze (za svaki slučaj da stolčić bude zauzet), a kada sam došla na pregled, gin je rekao da nisam ni trebala dolaziti jer sam već rodila u kadi.

----------


## Winnie The Pooh

> winnie, zašto misliš da je kombinacija nemoguća?


Pa ne znam, tako mi se čini. A možda bi trebalo pitati.
Hoćeš ti probati kombinaciju?  :Smile:

----------


## ra

> ra prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> winnie, zašto misliš da je kombinacija nemoguća?
> 
> 
> Pa ne znam, tako mi se čini. A možda bi trebalo pitati.
> Hoćeš ti probati kombinaciju?


  :Grin:  

znači, ako si već rodila u vodi, ne trebaš dolaziti na "dogovor"? nalaze pretpostavljam moraš imati...

----------


## Winnie The Pooh

Ma njima su u principu važni uredni nalazi, tako da mislim da bi sve te nalaze mogao odnijeti i netko drugi, pa da se napiše mišljenje i odobrenje za kadu. (ako ideš redovito na kontrole kod svog gina)

----------


## mamma Juanita

meni nisu tražili mišljenje, samo nalaze  :Smile: .

----------


## betty boop

> BB, kao što sam već i napisala, ja bih tražila kombinaciju - trudovi u kadi, izgon na stolčiću, ali sumnjam da je to moguće.
> Dakle moj izbor je stolčić. A trudovi se mogu ublažiti i na lopti.
> Samo ima žena koje su probale stolčić, pa nisu mogle.
> 
> Od svega je najvažnije slušati primalju, i ako je moguće da TM (ili netko drugi u koga imaš povjerenja) bude uz tebe! Bar je to moje mišljenje.


Kao prvo, super mi je ovo kad me zovete tj. pišete BB, sama sebi umišljam da sam Brigitte Bardot (valjda se tako piše) iako iz dana u dan sve više ličim na Roseanne   :Sad:  

Ma mislim da ću ja ipak napraviti sve te pretrage za kadu, pa ću vidjeti kada dođem u rodilište. A ova kombinacija kada-stolčić bi bila super, raspitati ću se u rodilištu. Baš si me zaintrigirala.

----------


## Nika

Ma nema nikakvog razloga da kombinacija ne bi uspjela.

Npr, ko u mom slucaju  :Wink: , kada se nije stigla napuniti pa sam na stolcic.

Vazno je napomenuti prije kako bi se pripremili, iako je priprema za stolcici gotova za par minuta.

Bilo kod mene tako.

----------


## betty boop

Winnie, kada ćes napisati svoju priču s poroda? Nestrpljivo je čekam, baš me zanima iskustvo sa stolčića.

----------


## ivancica

> Ivancice, s obzirom da si rodila i u vodi i u kadi, oba prorodna poroda koji ti je boli, sto bi preporucila. I zasto si odustala od kade?


Nemam pojma kako ja ovo raije nisam vidjela.

Osobno mi je i jedan i drugi način poroda bio super. Kad budem jednog dana opet budem trudna ni sama ne znam što bih onda odabrala. Vjerojatno kombinaciju. Ali kad bolje razmislim, i sada sam ju imala jer sam najveći dio trudova provela kod kuće u kadi a samo došla roditi u bolnicu. Izgo mi je bio kraći na stolčiću nego u kadi, a trudove si možeš olakšati i na lopti kako kaže Winnie. Barem sam si ja tako par zadnjih.

Od kade nisam odustala nego nisam mogla(nisam imala uredne nalaze).

----------


## Winnie The Pooh

> Winnie, kada ćes napisati svoju priču s poroda? Nestrpljivo je čekam, baš me zanima iskustvo sa stolčića.


Evo, stiže ovih dana  :Smile:

----------


## Winnie The Pooh

> Kad budem jednog dana opet budem trudna ni sama ne znam što bih onda odabrala. Vjerojatno kombinaciju.


Znači nisam jedina koja tako misli   :Smile:

----------


## arte

Meni se čini da kombinaciju možda i ne bi dopustili jer se može dogoditi da netko stvarno hoće roditi u kadi, a ono nema slobodnih mjesta jer trudnice odrađuju trudove u kadi. A za pripremu kade im treba dosta vremena....
Čini mi se da bi im to bilo komplicirano....ne znam.
Baš me zanima što će reći jer kombinacija zvuči savršeno i ja bih ju isto htjela.

----------


## thalia

> Meni se čini da kombinaciju možda i ne bi dopustili jer se može dogoditi da netko stvarno hoće roditi u kadi, a ono nema slobodnih mjesta jer trudnice odrađuju trudove u kadi. A za pripremu kade im treba dosta vremena....
> Čini mi se da bi im to bilo komplicirano....ne znam.
> Baš me zanima što će reći jer kombinacija zvuči savršeno i ja bih ju isto htjela.


mislim da nije tako... kažeš da hoćeš kadu i za izgon tražiš stolčić. donesu ga za čas. a svatko tko traži kadu, ima pravo ako ima mjesta, prema tome...

----------


## kailash

ja se baš pripremam na porod u kadi u RI. Baš ću pitati kad budem išla na dogovor, je li moguća kombinacija  :Smile:

----------


## betty boop

Kailash, nemoj da mi kada bude zauzeta kad dođem roditi   :Grin:  .
Najbolje da se ja i ti skupa bućnemo u kadu   :Laughing:

----------


## ivancica

Ja sam u kadi na prvom porodu bila samo zadnjih pola sata. Prije toga sam cijelo vrijeme bila na lopti. Tako smo dogovorili. I mislim da im ne bi bio problem i da smo dogovorili obrnuto(kada za 1. porođajno doba a stolčić za izgon). No to tada nisam htjela. Ali, pričamo o Osijeku.

Winie, znači obje idemo po treće, ti po sina a ja po kćer.  8) U kombinaciji!  :D

----------


## Winnie The Pooh

> Winie, znači obje idemo po treće, ti po sina a ja po kćer.  8) U kombinaciji!  :D


Ja bih opet kćer!
Ali ne bih se ljutila ni da bude sin!
Ali polako, neka prvo ove dvije patke malo narastu!
A i rekla mi šefica da sada stanem malo na loptu!   :Laughing:

----------


## ivancica

Ja bih curicu ali se ne bih ljutila ni da bude opet sin( osim što bih morala naučiti igrati nogomet)   :Laughing:  .

----------


## kailash

o *betty* i ti ćeš u kadu! :D 

Čuj, ako budemo u isto vrijeme, najbolje da idemo na smjene-malo ti, malo ja  :Laughing:

----------


## betty boop

Kailash, imam jedan prijedlog. Navodno je problem kod izgona u kadi šta se nemaš o šta odgurivati nogama, e pa ja predlažem da idemo skupa u kadu i odgurujemo se jedna o drugu   :Laughing:  i da si tako budemo korisne.

----------


## kailash

Može  :Laughing:

----------


## mina30

Bok cure, ja sam se nakon puno razmisljanja odlucila ipak za stolcic. Ionako mislim ici roditi u Osijek, a tamo ga imaju, a i Ivancica ima dobra iskustva. Mislim da cu kadu koristiti doma, a tamo cu si trudove olaksati na lopti. Trenutno sam u postupku mjenjanja ginica pa mi se ne da natezati sa bilo kakvim dodatnim pretragama.

----------


## ivancica

> Bok cure, ja sam se nakon puno razmisljanja odlucila ipak za stolcic. Ionako mislim ici roditi u Osijek, a tamo ga imaju, a i Ivancica ima dobra iskustva. Mislim da cu kadu koristiti doma, a tamo cu si trudove olaksati na lopti. Trenutno sam u postupku mjenjanja ginica pa mi se ne da natezati sa bilo kakvim dodatnim pretragama.


 :D 

Jedva čekam tvoje iskustvo s poroda. Vibram da bude poput moga, prekrasno i nezaboravno!

----------


## mina30

Hvala Ivancice, mogu ti reci da i ja jedva cekam i nadam se da ce biti lijepo kao i tvoje  :Smile:  !

----------


## mimama

ivancice, gledala sam tvoje sličice i divne su! ima li negdje tvoja priča sa poroda?

----------


## klia

Jučer je prva Zadranka rodila NA STOLČIĆU!!!! :D

----------


## pale

> Jučer je prva Zadranka rodila NA STOLČIĆU!!!! :D


Ajme super  :D , ako bi ja bila druga, je li bi se tribala kome javiti prije. Valjda još imam vrimena  :D

----------


## klia

Trebao bi izaći tekst o Zadarskom, poslali smo novinarku 8)

----------


## sibell

podizem malo temu...
Imam pitanje vezano uz stolcic. Da li je neka od vas rodila prvo dijete na stolcicu? Meni se naime jako svidjaju iskustva zena koje su radjale ovako, ali vidim da je svakoj to bio drugi porod. Meni je ovo prva trudnoca.

Drugo pitanje - da li ste prosle tecaj za porod na stolcicu? Da li je obavezan?

u nadi da cu i ja vidjeti svoju bebu prvi puta bas u stolcicu, vas sve   :Kiss:

----------


## thalia

ja sam rodila prvo na stolčiću, ali tiskala sam ležeći na boku, tako mi je najviše pasalo.

pukla sam malo, dva puntića i to je to.

nema tečaja-bitna ti je primalja   :Heart:

----------


## Lutonjica

> podizem malo temu...
> Imam pitanje vezano uz stolcic. Da li je neka od vas rodila prvo dijete na stolcicu? Meni se naime jako svidjaju iskustva zena koje su radjale ovako, ali vidim da je svakoj to bio drugi porod. Meni je ovo prva trudnoca.
> 
> Drugo pitanje - da li ste prosle tecaj za porod na stolcicu? Da li je obavezan?
> 
> u nadi da cu i ja vidjeti svoju bebu prvi puta bas u stolcicu, vas sve


to je većini nas bio drugi porod uglavnom iz 2 razloga:

a) kad smo rađale prvo, stolčića nije bilo
b) kad smo rađale prvo, još nismo bilo toliko educirane i/ili spremne izboriti se za prirodni porod
 :Wink:  

nema razloga da prvorotka ne rodi na stolčiću i čestitam ti na toj odluci   :Love:  

ne postoji tečaj za porod na stolčiću, ali babica mora biti educirana za to.

i nemaš stoličić u svakom rodilištu, ne znam gdje planiraš roditi?

----------


## MGrubi

> podizem malo temu...
> Imam pitanje vezano uz stolcic. Da li je neka od vas rodila prvo dijete na stolcicu?


ja sam rodila na stolčiću prvo dijete
imala je 4kg i 52cm, pukla sam 3 šava
beba nije bila u idealnom položaju (bila je glavom dolje, ali okrenuta s leđima uz moja leđa - takav vaginalni se često završava vakuumom ili onim kliještima - eto fala bogu na stolčiću nije tako završilo)
inače si u čućečem položaju (slično je i na stolčiću) za cca 30% iliti 3cm otvorenija nego ležeći

----------


## sibell

*thalia* i *lutonjica* hvala vam na brzim odgovorima

lutonjica, stvarno sve moje odluke o trudnoci, porodu i kasnije, su produkt citanja i educiranja sa Rode.. ne zam kaj bi bez toga jer zivim u Palermu, na Siciliji. Sicilia je puno nazadnija od sjevera ali sam jucer bila van pameti od srece jer sam nasla bolnice sa stolcicima. :D  Za sada sve informacije crpim ovdje, jer mi je tesko to dobiti ovdje.

Stolcic mi se jako svidja i sto vise citam o njemu, manje me prpa poroda... a ako tako pozitivno djeluje na mene, onda je definitivno to to. 
Nadam se da cu dobiti sto zelim.

Sto se tice tiskanja i trudova, vidim *Thalia* i si na lezecki. Jesi probala i loptu, pa ti je ipak vise pasalo lezeci polozaj?

hvala curke   :Kiss:

----------


## sibell

*MGrubi* postale smo u isto vrijeme...

Upravo me takva iskustva ohrabruju! Zao mi je sto nije bio idealni polozaj ali opet bravo za stolcic  :D 

Takve me informacije samo guraju dalje u ustrajanju na takvom porodu   :Love:  

i cestitam na velikoj bebi    :Smile:

----------


## sibell

> Za sada sve informacije crpim ovdje, jer mi je tesko to dobiti ovdje.


ovo je malo nejasno. U Palermu mi je tesko doci do informacija, jer svi savjeti dolaze od ljudi koji isto tako nisu puno educirani. A i ja prva trudnica u familiji od mladih pa takoreci probijam led. Zato blago meni kaj imam vas   :Love:

----------


## thalia

jesam, na lopti sam bila do 8 prstiju. zadnja 2 su trajala 3 sata i bilo mi je lakše mijenjati čučanj/bok

----------


## retha

> podizem malo temu...
> Imam pitanje vezano uz stolcic. Da li je neka od vas rodila prvo dijete na stolcicu?


Eto mene! Nazuljo mi stolcic guzicu opako..ali opet bi ga odabrala rade nego lezecki polozaj koji mi se nikak nije cinio prirodnim. Kad bolje razmislim meni je najugodnije bilo na sve cetri..al to neznam dal bi se tak moglo rodit?!

----------


## ninaXY

Vidjela sam da se stolčići mogu nabaviti za nešto više od 2000 kn. Znači, cijena definitivno nije prepreka da bi ga imalo svako rodilište, pa i nekoliko primjeraka ako treba.  Samo šteta što osoblje u većini bolnica još uvijek ne uviđa koliko taj stolčić znači.

----------


## sibell

Ponovno pitanja s moje strane...

Za porod na stolcicu, da li rade brijanje i klistir? Nije mi bed (ustvari ne znam jel bi mi bio bed), nego informativno pitam. 

I sto se radi ukoliko dodje do komplikacija? Prevelikih bolova (citala sam da su se neke zene onesvjestile)?

Sve sto sam procitala do sada su divna iskustva ovakvog poroda, pa si mislim zasto netko uopce vise zeli poradjat na "tradicionalan" nacin... :? 

hvala jos jednom   :Kiss:

----------


## Lucija Ellen

A ja molim info imaju li stolcica na SD  :? 
Nadam se da da...

----------


## MGrubi

> Za porod na stolcicu, da li rade brijanje i klistir? Nije mi bed (ustvari ne znam jel bi mi bio bed), nego informativno pitam. 
> 
> I sto se radi ukoliko dodje do komplikacija? Prevelikih bolova (citala sam da su se neke zene onesvjestile)?
> 
> Sve sto sam procitala do sada su divna iskustva ovakvog poroda, pa si mislim zasto netko uopce vise zeli poradjat na "tradicionalan" nacin... :?


-brijala sam se doma (MM)
-klistir nikad više (nisam se raspitivala da može biti gadan, znala sam da je nepotreban, no da ne dovedem svog doktora u neugodnu situaciju - da se osoblje ljuti na njega jer eto "pokriva" svojeglavu rodilju - nisam odbila, i bilo mi je grozno i svejedno je nešto iscurilo tokom izgona)

- ima puno vrsta komplikacija, žene se znaju onesvjestiti u ležečem položaju jer beba pritišče glavnu krvnu žilu koja prolazi uz ženinu čitavu kičmu - zablokira se krvotok i ostane mozak bez kisika - a to je uzrokovano BAŠ ležećim položajem
- iza leđa žene stoji partner ili medicinska sestra da je prihvati ako krene po zlu

-doktorima i osoblju je lakše kad žena leži - ne moraju klečati

----------


## sibell

*MGrubi*, jos jednom ti hvala za sve info. Puno mi znace   :Kiss:

----------


## retha

> Ponovno pitanja s moje strane...
> Za porod na stolcicu, da li rade brijanje i klistir? Nije mi bed (ustvari ne znam jel bi mi bio bed), nego informativno pitam.


Mislim da to ovisi o bolnici i naravno tvojoj zelji. 
Tu di sam ja radala se to ne radi sto je meni bilo super jerbo si to nikako nisam zeljela.

----------


## Lutonjica

> A ja molim info imaju li stolcica na SD  :? 
> Nadam se da da...


koliko ja znam , u zagrebu nema stolčića.

imaju ga rijeka, varaždin, zadar i osijek.

----------


## Lutonjica

> Kad bolje razmislim meni je najugodnije bilo na sve cetri..al to neznam dal bi se tak moglo rodit?!


to je jedan od najlakših položaja za rađanje, pogotovo za višerotke. babice (bar ove moje u varaždinu) su educirane za provođenje takvog poroda. ali doktori ne daju   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## ms. ivy

znači da se *ne može* roditi u tom položaju?   :No:

----------


## Lutonjica

čuj, erika je doslovce rekla ovo što sam ja gore napisala. doktori to ne dozvoljavaju (za sada).

----------


## MGrubi

a dr. Jukić, on mi se činio jako otvoren po pitanju položaja za porođaj 
kad sam s njim razgovarala o stolčiću (jedino je on tada vodio taj porod) natuknuo mi je (sav vesel) da se radi na uvođenju i ostalih položaja,
a znam da Vž rodilište ima strunjače (negdje skupljaju prašinu)

----------


## mamuška

> čuj, erika je doslovce rekla ovo što sam ja gore napisala. doktori to ne dozvoljavaju (za sada).


lut, imala sam priliku upoznati gđu eriku, pričala mi je o vž rodilištu, spomenula je tebe (tj. ja sam skužila da si to vjerojatno ti, nije rekla "Lutonjica") i pokazala tvoju primalju! 
i pozvala je sve da dođu roditi u vž rodilište!!!
oprostite na OT

----------


## Lutonjica

> pozvala je sve da dođu roditi u vž rodilište!!!


 :D 
i ja sve pozivam, možda me netko i posluša.
u svakom slučaju, bliže je od rijeke, a čini mi se da su i jedini u hrvatskoj s pravim pravcatim potpunim rooming in-om.

----------


## mamuška

> a čini mi se da su i jedini u hrvatskoj s* pravim pravcatim potpunim rooming in-om*.


 da i to je rekla!!!
da ne selim na more i ja bi rodila u VŽ! ovako ću u Ri. Al zato slijedeće dijete u VŽ!

----------


## AndrejaMa

ALi zato ću ja u Vž!!!!

----------


## mamuška

> ALi zato ću ja u Vž!!!!


  :Love:

----------


## sibell

bome bih i ja sada u Varazdin  :Sad:  . Upravo sam se vratila sa pregleda i preispitala doca za porod na stolcicu. Kaze ovdje (na Siciliji) mozes bit na stolcicu, lopti, setat- dok traju trudovi. a onda u krevet   :Mad:  . Pitam ja a zasto, i dobijem odgovor jer je tako jednostavnije doktorime   :Crying or Very sad:  ...

ocu i ja u Varazdin!!!

----------


## studeni

Bar je čovjek bio iskren i priznao da doktorima to odgovara. To ne znači da nešto moraš- a ko kažeš "ne", a ko će te prisilit?

I, da, Varaždin je u velikom usponu i  :D  jer zbilja ni sekunde ne odvajaju mamu i dijete

----------


## sibell

Ma veliko BRAVO za Varazdin!! Stvarno predivno da se usavrsavaju i da daju trudnicama mogucnost izbora.

*Studeni*, apsolutno se slazem, covjek je bio iskren, ali da me razalostio - je. Ipak vidjeti cu malo sa bolnicama, raspitati se na drugim adresama. Imam jos vremena pa sam kao i obicno pozitivnog stava   :Grin:

----------


## MGrubi

ni u Šibenskoj bolnici nema alternative - krevet
no, šta je moja teta napravila: čučnula kraj radijatora i rekla im neka hvataju bebu - nisu imali izbora

dakle čučneš leđima naslonjena na zid (bosih nogu da ne kližeš) , mislim da većina rodilišta ima zidove   :Grin:  
i kažeš : hvaaataj   :Laughing:  
u biti u tom položaju si i sama možeš prihvatiti bebu (ja sam na stolčiću mogla dotaknuti glavicu rukom)

----------


## sibell

*MGrubi* ako me i ostali tako, daoprostis otprde , nema mi druge   :Laughing:

----------


## Felix

sibell, mozda na siciliji ima vanrodilisnih centara za radjanje? mozda je moguca i opcija poroda kod kuce?

----------


## sibell

*Felix*, morati cu bolje procesljati stanje bolnica ili kao sto kazes vanrodilisnih centara u blizini. Imam jos vremena (20-ti tjedan) pa cu ga pametno iskoristit da budem sto bolje upucena. Inace, jug je to   :Sad:  

Bumo vidli

 :Kiss:  svima i javim (ak se netko odluci poradjat ovdje nekad   :Wink:  )

----------


## AndrejaMa

Eto i meni se bliži vrijeme da odlučim konačno gdje i kako.
Kardiolog mi je dao zeleno svijetlo za prirodan porod, ali uz konzultaciju s ginekologom koji bi bio na porodu. 
Spremam se u Vž iz nekolikko razloga:
- želim prirodan porod
- ne želim se odvajati od bebe
- želim da porod bude onakav kakav ja želim (bez dripa, epi i inih lijekova, bez prokidanja vodenjaka i sl).
Negdje je netko spomenuo porođajnu težinu bebe i ograničenje pri porodu na stolčiću. Zna li netko nešto o tome??

----------


## bimba iaia

A PULA???? :? 
Kad će Pula zakoračiti u novi milenij?
Tamo ko da je vrijeme stalo... 
Doduše u prizemlju(ambulante) imaju one space stolove za pregled što se sami dižu i sl, a gore u rađaoni,ma svugdje drugje, su stolovi ko srednjovjekovne sprave za mučenje...
A netko je napisao da taj stolčić i nije tak skup.Ok,ak se nema para za "jacuzzi",al taj "škanjić" bi mogli nabavit...(i uz njega educirane "alternativne"primalje)

----------


## MGrubi

ja sam ti dobro pogledala taj stolčić, .. mislim da bi ga stolar moga napraviti za cca 500kn   :Grin:

----------


## MGrubi

> Negdje je netko spomenuo porođajnu težinu bebe i ograničenje pri porodu na stolčiću. Zna li netko nešto o tome??


ja sam rodila 4kg bebe koja nije bila skroz pravilno okrenuta

u biti za velike bebe je jedino stolčić dobar, pošto u tom položaju (tijelo prema naprijed) si 30% šira  tj. 2,8cm (tako nekako)

----------


## AndrejaMa

Pa meni je isto logično da upravo za veliku bebu stlčić je najidealniji. Ali netko me zbunio sa očito krivom info....
Hvala...
Može još koji savjet???

----------


## bimba iaia

> ja sam ti dobro pogledala taj stolčić, .. mislim da bi ga stolar moga napraviti za cca 500kn


Ok,drugi put si ga dam napravit kod stolara,pa ga nosim sobom (sjednem ispred rodilišta i...)
...poslije ga prodam na burzi...  :Laughing:

----------


## MGrubi

:Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## snoopygirl

a kamo ću ja sa Brača   :Sad:

----------


## MGrubi

na trajekt   :Grin:  
čula sam da se i tamo rađa

----------


## ninaXY

netko je spominjao zanimljiv položaj iz nekog dokumentarca o porodu kod kuće, gdje je žena rodila u kupaonici, tako da je NJM sjedio na WC školjci, a ona njemu u krilu. To je zapravo improvizirani stolčić.
Inače, na simpoziju primalja su se stolčići prodavali po cca 2000 kn, ako se dobro sjećam.

----------


## MGrubi

> netko je spominjao zanimljiv položaj iz nekog dokumentarca o porodu kod kuće, gdje je žena rodila u kupaonici, tako da je NJM sjedio na WC školjci, a ona njemu u krilu. To je zapravo improvizirani stolčić..


tako je rodila robinja od ... (zaboravi) 
uglavnom, da bi beba bila smatrana da je od njegove žene, robinja je sjedila na njenim nogama

----------


## snoopygirl

> na trajekt   
> čula sam da se i tamo rađa


ako bi bilo kao i prvi put, radije bi na trajektu   :Laughing:  

stvarno, zar nam je Rijeka najbliža sa nekakvim normalnim uvjetima?

----------


## MGrubi

mislim da je Zadar dobio stolčić, aj pogledaj na  topic o zadarskom rodilištu

----------


## ninaXY

je, dobio ga je, zahvaljujući jednoj ženi koja je organizirala donacije, i osoblje polako shvaća da je stolčić zapravo super stvar.

----------


## pužić

*andreaMa* ja sam spominjala težinu bebe i stolčić.Dvije cure koje su htjele ovdje u Os na stolčić dr. nisu dali jer su bebe bile procijenjene na preko 3500g, a oni kako nemaju kontrolu nad samim porodom (tijek, pucanje, položaj bebe..)na stolčiću kao kad si na krevetu.
e sad, možda se tim dr. jednostavno nije dalo ispunjavati želje tamo nekih trudnica i one nisu bile ustrajne  :/ , a možda stvarno imaju bolju kontrolu i mogućnost event. intervencije kad si na krevetu...To stvarno ne znam, al bliži se moj termin, želju imam za stolčićem, pa ćemo vidjeti...

----------


## Felix

stolcic je zapravo bolji kad je velika beba, jer je otvor rodnice siri za 28% i lakse se rodi, manja je mogucnost pucanja. ali kad si na krevetu je, doktorima, naravno lakse,i zato ce naci kakav god izgovor da te odgovore od 'morskih' ideja...  :Mad:

----------


## pužić

felix slažem se s tobom i zato kažem da samo treba biti ustrajan u svojim željama i ispravno se postaviti prema njima.
evo recimo u Os postoji kada za porod al kažu da ju nisu punili od Božića, ja čisto sumnjam da nije bilo zainteresiranih (zanam da je jedna proljetnica htjela)al su oni vjerojatno odgovarali žene s razno raznim objašnjenjima.  :Mad:  Šteta, imamo ovdje sve (i kadu i stolčić), al ....

----------


## MGrubi

samo nema volje

kad sam bila  na tečaju govorilo se o tome kako je Os krenuo velikim koracima naprijed i onda se jedna garnitura doktora pobunila i preuzela vlast i stanje je ošlo u rikverc

za velike bebe najbolji je stolčić ili čučanje, isto vrijedi i za blizance

doktori ne shvaćaju da oni nemaju kontrolu nad vaginalnim, niti kad ga dripiraju
oni samo gase vatru
a svaki put kad se nepotrebno upetljaju obično i pozovu nevolje  :/

----------


## MGrubi

http://www.zzjzpgz.hr/nzl/40/porodjaj.htm
 :Grin:

----------


## aries24

:Klap:

----------


## sanja-m

MGrubi - možeš li pojasniti zašto je stolčić odlična opcija za blizance? Zapravo sam htjela postaviti pitanje da li je stolčić uopće opcija za blizance (pod pretpostavkom da su uopće položeni pogodno za vaginalni porod). Veoma rado bih izbjegla carski ako je ikako moguce, a to je s blizancima poprilično upitno. Od svih opcija vaginalnog poroda naradje bih izabrala stolčić, ali se bojim da mi je on zbog blizanačke trudnoće nedostupan.

----------


## MGrubi

ak nađem ostaviti ću link, čitala sam o tome da kad je jedan blizanac okrenut guzom dolje da upravo uspravan položaj tijela majke omogučava rotaciju u porodu na glavu
stolčič je dobar jer je prolaz širi za 28%, a to je puno, pogotovo kad je svaki mm važan
ali ako je prošlo 36tj. 
no sumnjam da igdje kod nas je to moguće ...

----------


## bimba iaia

:D za Pulu :D

----------


## Vecky

Budući mi je termin jaaaako blizu, a stvarno želim porođaj na stolčiću i nedavno sam saznala da me moj gin šalje roditi u Osijek, ponovno podižem ovu temu (vidim da odavno nema novih postova!  :Grin:  ).

I, naravno, nastavljam sa famoznim pitanjem (jer je i sestra na tečaju u KBO nekako nevoljko i brzinski prešla kada je rekla da postoji i opcija stolčić!): "Zar je moguće da doktori kažu da se, radi veličine bebe ili nečeg sličnog, ne može dobiti stolčić, a ustvari se njima ne da klečiti ispred vas za vrijeme porođaja?" E, jesam ga sad zakomplicirala!   :Grin:  

Ja se planiram objeručke boriti za stolčić, a skroz imam nekakav feeling da će me "otepsti" i neću ga dobiti!

----------


## Lutonjica

nisu doktori ti koji kleče nego babice   :Wink:

----------


## Vecky

Ma, znam, ali imam osjećaj da se to njima ne da, pa navedu milijun i jedan razlog zašto ne možeš! No, ja se kanim boriti!   :Grin:

----------


## kljucic

A što ako bi ja htjela na stolčić, a MM ne bi u rađaonu? Na koga da se onda naslonim? Da li stolčić i muž idu u paketu?  :Grin:  Ili je iza mene onda druga babica ili kako?

----------


## Lutonjica

uglavnom inzistiraju da ide MM s tobom

----------


## kljucic

To bi mogao biti problem :/  Znala sam da ima neka caka, to good to be true. I šta sad? Ili da ga obrađujem sljedećih 6 mjeseci ili da prihvatim ponudu moje mame da ona ide sa mnom unutra... Smije valjda netko drugi osim MM? Da li onda moja mama mora sa mnom na tečaj u VŽ?
I malo OT: Tko može biti doula?

----------


## dramica

> A što ako bi ja htjela na stolčić, a MM ne bi u rađaonu? Na koga da se onda naslonim? Da li stolčić i muž idu u paketu?  Ili je iza mene onda druga babica ili kako?


pa nagovori muža...imaš vremena za to... a daj mu da pročita recimo ovo:
http://www.roda.hr/rodaphpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=44294

ili ovo:
http://www.roda.hr/tekstovi.php?Teks...=145&Show=2533
prekrasno iskustvo za tatu,mi smo otišli u Rijeku da bi MM bio na porodu jer je u Zg bila zabrana prisustva zbog gripe i bilo nam je predivno zajedno roditi našu bebu  :Love:

----------


## Angelina_2

nama na tecaju rekli da moze bilo tko tko je tebi bitan...prijatelj, mama...

----------


## Vecky

Kod nas su se uglavnom bazirali na očeve, sad bio to muž ili dečko!

----------


## Felix

*vecky*, javi se ivancici, ona je rodila na osjeckom stolcicu, ima odlicno iskustvo!

*kljucic*, odi sa mamom! ako ona ima dobro iskustvo s poroda, ako je smirena i pozitivna osoba, sigurno ce ti vise pomoci nego muz!

----------


## Vecky

*Felix*, hvala, sad ću joj se javiti!

----------


## Vecky

*Kljucic*, imaš još vremena. MM isto u početku baš i nije htio na porođaj (kao, gadljiv je, bit će mu zlo, a šta ako krene, a on na poslu, ovo - ono), pa sam mu ja "objasnila" da će, ako se izborimo za stolčić, sjediti meni iza leđa i da neće ništa vidjeti. I tako smo krenuli na tečaj, slušali predavanje, a sada, ne da voli ideju što će ići na porođaj, nego je ponosan na to (valjda kada je vidio i koliki drugi idu sa ženama na porođaj) i mislim nestrpljiviji od mene, bez obzira da li ćemo na kraju uspjeti dobiti stolčić ili će biti neki drugi način.   :Smile:

----------


## kljucic

Hvala svima na savjetima! U principu mi uopće nije jasno zašto on to ne bi :?  Nema neki konkretan razlog. Ali probat ću ga preobratit. Iskreno, još se i ja premišljam da li ga uopće želim tamo jer s njim nikad ne znaš kako će reagirat. Prošli put sam ga skoro izbacila iz čekaonice kod ginića jer je bio toliko nervozan jer mora čekat... No, istina, ima još vremena.

----------


## Felix

kljucic, ozbiljno ti velim da razmislis o mami ili nekom drugom. ako ti je tm toliko nervozan, podlozan doktorima, ne zna puno o prirodnom porodu... sto ce ti?  :Smile:  mogao bi ti samo odmoci. ne jednom sam cula da su doktori nagovorili zenu na intervencije upravo preko muza.

----------


## kljucic

*felix* imaš pravo, i ozbiljno premišljam o tome. A i MM se mijenja iz dana u dan, kako mu serviram nove informacije. Nadam se da ćemo zajedno donijeti razumnu odluku.

----------


## Svea

Cure, da li netko zna možda gdje se može kupiti stolčić za rađanje. Razmišljam o nabavki jednog - koji bi bio moj za porod, a dalje bih ga ostavila rodilištu kao donaciju? Razmišljam o VŽ za porod...

Pitala sam u Hospitaliji i nešto malo tražila po netu, ali nisam našla ništa pametnog.

----------


## Elinor

> Cure, da li netko zna možda gdje se može kupiti stolčić za rađanje. Razmišljam o nabavki jednog - koji bi bio moj za porod, a dalje bih ga ostavila rodilištu kao donaciju? Razmišljam o VŽ za porod...
> 
> Pitala sam u Hospitaliji i nešto malo tražila po netu, ali nisam našla ništa pametnog.


Svea, si pronašla stolčić? Zanima me da li si razgovarala s nekim u bolnici kojoj misliš donirati stolčič? Hoće li te oni pustiti na isti ako nitko u toj ustanovi nije nikad prije tako rađao?

----------


## Elinor

:Embarassed:  Sad čitam da bi u Vž. Tamo je to normalno. 8)

----------


## Svea

Razgovarala sam sa ljudima u VŽ i rekli su mi da imaju dovoljno stolčića, no postoje još neke stvari koje im trebaju... dobila sam informaciju da bi im dobro došlo Uže za porod i da će mi poslati neke linkove  :Smile:

----------


## apricot

VŽ je neki dan dobio pet novih komada.
njima, čini se, ne treba.

ali, ponudi na SD...
pa neće imati izgovor kako im je skupo.

----------


## Lutonjica

> da bi im dobro došlo Uže za porod


wow!
obožavam varaždin   :Heart:

----------


## Svea

> da bi im dobro došlo Uže za porod
> 			
> 		
> 
> wow!
> obožavam varaždin


da, zamislite? ja hoću donirati stolčić, a oni mi vele da ne treba - da su sami sredili donaciju, ali da ima još puno stvari koje se mogu kupiti da se trudnicama olakša  :Smile:  Ja rekla... suuuper  :Smile:  Samo mi recite gdje i kaj  :Smile:  Jer ja bih zaista od srca željela svim budućim trudnicama što humanije uvijete, a naravno i osoblju VŽ bolnice što više rekvizita kako bi i njima bilo lakše olakšavati trudnicama  :Smile:

----------


## Elinor

Ja sam bila na tečaju u VŽ i sestra Erika je pričala kako nema užeta a da ženama puno pomaže (i da se moramo snaći tj. objesiti na muža   :Razz:  ). Ako ti pošalju linkove zakači ih ovdje, pa možda će još koja rodilja donijeti nešto sa sobom kad dođe rađati. I ja bih voljela donirati koju stvarčicu, ako nisu astronomske cijene.

----------


## TinnaZ

a da netko kontaktira užarske radionice   :Smile:  
Ne znam tko uopće proizvodi užad.
Kako se to uopće montira, kaj bude ravnatelj rekao da će mu rodilje izbušiti novu zgradu   :Laughing:

----------


## aries24

umjesto užeta može poslužiti i marama za nošenje
u njemačkim rodilištima sam viđala (na tv-u) didymosove marame i jako je praktično

----------


## aries24

htjela sam reći da se marama objesi na kuku na stropu i visi kao uže

----------


## Svea

curke, ja ću tu staviti neku užad što nađem na netu, pogledajte jel kaj od toga to kaj tražimo? 
Ja bih to naručila i kupila da stigne doći prije mog poroda, a ako je to TO, onda bi ih svakako kupila više komada.

http://www.smallfri.com/benson-birthing-rope.htm
ovaj je 35 USD i koliko mi se čini ne kači se za strop nego ga netko jaki drži s druge strane
http://www.bensonbirthingrope.com/
evo na ovoj stranici je detaljno opisan

http://everythingbirth.com/PEA6100-p-Labor.html
ne kužim kakav je ovaj i gdje se kači jer se ne vidi na slici

----------


## sweety

:Unsure:   Nego, u kom bi vi to rodilištu koristile te konopečiće itd. 
Koliko kužim u većini rodilišta kod nas razlog zbog neprakticiranja prirodnih alternativnih poroda čuči u neobrazovanju osoblja, a ne samo o nedostatku opreme.
Mislim, ako se nađe neka baica "otvorenog uma" pa kaže (kako je neko već naveo) da ne može* leći* ispod rodilje koja rađa na sve četri  !!!
Onda vam malo koja strunjača za to isto klečanje može pomoći...

Ja bih isto rado rađala bilo kako osim ležeći na leđima, ali ko zna što će me još dopast?!

----------


## Lutonjica

> Nego, u kom bi vi to rodilištu koristile te konopečiće


u varaždinskom
ima nas puno na ovom forumu koje smo tamo rađale u raznim položajima
ja sam npr. rodila na stolčiću i babice su klečale pored mene

----------


## TinnaZ

pa to i nije čak tako skupo.
A stvarno je teško kad rađaš, a nemaš se za što primiti.
U kukac položaju se primaš za vlastita koljena, ali u bilo kojem drugom koji nije ravno na leđima, osjeća se potreba za nekim osloncem.

----------


## retha

Ajme..ova uzad za porod izgledaju genijalno.. Pojma nisam imala da takvo sto postoji. Da sam bar to imala na porodu nebi muzu skoro vrat slomila..

----------


## tulip

Svea, svaka čast na inicijativi, možda bi mogli proširiti ovu "akciju", imaš pm

----------


## vimmerby

uže je stvarno mrak!   :Klap:  

a za izradu stolčića ponudili su se u varaždinskom ITC-u. oni su ih nedavno napravili za varaždinsko rodilište prvi put i ispali su savršeno! 

tak da, ako vam kojoj zatreba stolčić za neko rodilište, samo im se javite!

----------


## Elinor

Što bi se još osim užadi dalo nabaviti? Lopte sigurno imaju, a ne pada mi ništa drugo na pamet. Što nam još može olakšati, a da u VŽ rodilištu nema?
Mp3 player?   :Grin:   CD-i sa ugodnom glazbom?  :? Lampe za aromaterapiju?

----------


## TinnaZ

> Što nam još može olakšati, a da u VŽ rodilištu nema?


 :D prije koju godinu bilo je nazamislivo da će se ovakvo pitanje postavljati. 
Pa nešto na čemu bi se slušala muzika, svakako.
A jednog dana, možda da sve cure doniraju po kunu za kadu, instalacije ionako već imaju provedene. Mada mislim da se novaca od tečaja već skupilo dosta za kadu, samo nitko nije potegnuo inicijativu da se i kupi. Koliko sam skužila to su namjenski novci, ne troše ih bezveze, ali ih troše kad se netko sjeti na što i povede inicijativu.

----------


## Elinor

Jel netko iz VŽ za akciju da se kupi CD player? Ima ih malih ali funkcionalnih, i ja sam slušala jedan takav na porodu. Da kontaktiramo sestru Eriku i pitamo?

----------


## Lutonjica

pa imaju cd playere, bar smo ga mi imali u rađaoni?
ali možete i mene uključiti u akciju, štogod da se kupovalo

----------


## TinnaZ

dok sam ja rađala nije bilo. Ima li išta šta to vž rodilište nema   :Laughing:  tetama i stričekima koji se tako trude jedan virtualni cvijet

----------


## TinnaZ

šalu na stranu, uže mi se čini jako potrebno, barem je meni tako falio neki oslonac, a kupnja i veličina ne izgledaju tako zahtjevno. Samo se nadam da će naći načina kako da ga montiraju.
Na krevetima fale rukohvati, koji original postoje za kupiti.

----------


## Vecky

Samo da se ja pohvalim da mi "ljubazno" osoblje u KB Osijek nije dalo stolčić, i  :Evil or Very Mad:  smijali su čitavu ideju o tome i neka mi ga da sestra koja je vodila tečaj!   :Evil or Very Mad:   Toliko o mom porođaju na stolčiću u Osijeku! Ali, puno mi je značilo što je MM bio tamo, pa su barem bili pristojni (pred nama!).

----------


## TinnaZ

što reći nego klasnično miniranje svega što nije kukac položaj, ilitiga klasnično miniranje svega što ne upada u standard prethodnih 60 god., kao da porodi nisu postojali ni prije niti će poslije toga.

----------


## mel

ok, cure... ja bih sto friskije informacije!
_procitala sam dosta ali me zanimaju informacije zadnjih mjeseci_

Porod na stolcicu u Rijeci   :Smile:  

zanima me: treba li priprema? narudzbe? posebni uvjeti? 

evo ja se spremam, hocu reci nadam se da cu izdrzati da ne rodim jos 10-tak dana (samo da udjem u 9mj)   :Naklon:  

MM ce biti na porodu, koliko sam procitala placa se 300kn?
Bili smo na tecaju prije 4 god. pa valjda se to priznaje   :Grin:

----------


## Lutonjica

potrebno je samo namjestiti strunjaču i stolčić, što je gotovo za 3 minute
dakle, ne treba najava (osim kad dođeš roditi, najbolje da imaš plan poroda), niti ima posebnih uvjeta.
što će ti priprema za sjest na stolčić   :Wink:

----------


## Elinor

> Samo da se ja pohvalim da mi "ljubazno" osoblje u KB Osijek nije dalo stolčić, i  smijali su čitavu ideju o tome i neka mi ga da sestra koja je vodila tečaj!    Toliko o mom porođaju na stolčiću u Osijeku! Ali, puno mi je značilo što je MM bio tamo, pa su barem bili pristojni (pred nama!).


  :Sad:  Najlakše je ismijavati ženu u trudovima. Kako im ja svima želim da dožive nešto slično, pa da se sjete svojih postupaka. Ali sigurno neće...:mad:

----------


## tulip

Čula sam nekoliko komentara rodilja da im stolčić u datom trenutku nije odgovarao...pa me zanima jesu li u manjini? da se ne razočaram

----------


## Lutonjica

svaka žena je različita, svaki porod je različit. naravno da nekom ne paše stolčić   :Wink:  
meni je recimo bio problem doći do stolčića, i vrlo malo mi je falilo da odustanem od njega samo zato što nisam bila sposobna ustati se s kreveta i zakoraknuti.
nakon jednog gadnog truda ipak sam uspjela, i jako mi je drago zbog toga - izgon je stvarno bio vrlo brz i lak na stolčiću, a pasalo mi je i sjediti na njemu dok smo čekali posteljicu.

----------


## thalia

meni nije pasalo ni malo tiskanje na stolčiću pa sam na kraju tiskala na krevetu na lijevom boku. ali izgon je bolio, boli svuda. ovo što Lut kaže, posteljicu nisam ni osjetila. samo sam gledala S. na strunjači na boku.   :Heart:

----------


## Lutonjica

mene izgon nije bolio, samo me peklo

----------


## thalia

> mene izgon nije bolio, samo me peklo


da, ja se sjećam da je strahovito peklo, ali su se meni trudovi spojili svi u jedan potkraj (šifra: mimozica) pa se sjećam da je prije jako bolilo i sjećam se tog strahovitog pečenja. to valjda nikad neću zaboravit.

----------


## Lutonjica

mene nije strahovito peklo, samo me peklo. lagano.   :Laughing:

----------


## tulip

ma ja se baš ne bojim tolko bolova, samo možda svoje slabašne fizičke spreme  :Smile:    je l trebam vježbat da ojačam noge ili nešto takvo?

----------


## Lutonjica

:Laughing:  
ne trebaš
moja fizička sprema je prestravična, zadnji put sam vježbala prije 10tak godina

----------


## dramica

> ma ja se baš ne bojim tolko bolova, samo možda svoje slabašne fizičke spreme



pa kad sam mogla ja žena u godinama...i bez konde  :Laughing:

----------


## tulip

ma ja sam baš u cvijetu mladosti:0

----------


## dramica

pa mislila sam kad sam vidla avatar  :Wink:  stvarno ne treba nikakva pripremljenost, ja sam odmirovala cijelu trudnoću a opet je bilo neusporedivo lakše roditi na stolčiću nego ležeći prije dvanaest godina.

----------


## Tiwi

Ja se nadam vbacu na stolčiću, za koji dan u VŽ   :Heart:  

Samo bih iskomentirala da je meni skroz logično da je na stolčiću lakše jer se porađaš uz pomoć gravitacije (ili u suradnji s njom) a ležećki, pa to je nekako "uzbrdo" i protivno gravitaciji i zato vjerojatno i treba onak krvnički tiskati..

Vidjet ću pa ću vam ispričati   :Wink:

----------


## tulip

e baš promoviramo vježbanje u trudnoći..samo prsti vježbaju ko ludi (ja sam u stvari vježbala, ali ne baš revno i više mi se ne da)

----------


## Sandee

E, pa sad bas nisam skuzila iz postova ima li igdje u ZG-u stolcic?

----------


## betty boop

malo OT...
*dramice* škicnula sam filmić iz potpisa i baš me je raznježio   :Heart:  , svaki put kad vidim takvo nešto dođe mi d odmah napravim drugo   :Smile:

----------


## Lutonjica

> E, pa sad bas nisam skuzila iz postova ima li igdje u ZG-u stolcic?


nema
ima rijeka, varaždin, osijek i pula

----------


## kikic

I Zadar  :Smile:

----------


## Rhea

> I Zadar


Da, samo što se ne koristi baš prečesto  :Mad:

----------


## dramica

a meni je baš bila na porodu jedna divna primalja iz Zadra na edukaciji poroda na stolčiću,*betty boop* hvala, a šta se čeka  :Wink:   negdje smo se mimoišle na petom katu, ja sam rodila 12.03.

----------


## betty boop

> *betty boop* hvala, a šta se čeka   negdje smo se mimoišle na petom katu, ja sam rodila 12.03.


čeka se posao i prve tri plaće pa skačemo na treće i onda bih na stolčić da i to probam pa da mogu usporedit kadu i stolčić   :Wink:  
jep, mimoišle smo se, ja sam 12. otišla van!!!!!!   :Smile:

----------


## kikic

> kikic prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> I Zadar 
> 
> 
> Da, samo što se ne koristi baš prečesto


Kako je to sve lipo bilo prezentirano na tečaju, baš me zanima je li to stvarno tako kad tamo dođeš, ispada da same žene nisu zainteresirane za stolčić a ne da je u sestrama stvar, ono koliko ih je u smjeni, pa jesu li voljne, pa ovisi koliko žena rađa u datom trenutku i tako

----------


## Lutonjica

da, tako se i kada u petrovoj ne koristi jer nema interesa.    :Rolling Eyes:   pitam se samo što onda te silne zagrepčanke putuju u rijeku....

----------


## Rhea

> Rhea prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  kikic prvotno napisa
> ...


Lijepo to oni prezentiraju na tečaju, ali, nažalost, stvarnost je malo drugačija.
Ja sam ih molila, imala sam jaku želju roditi na stolčiću, porod je tekao savršeno i samo je falio stolčić na kraju.
 Ali njima se nije dalo  :Sad:  Strašno   :Mad:  

*kikic*, držim fige da ih ti uspiješ nagovoriti  :Love:

----------


## kikic

> *kikic*, držim fige da ih ti uspiješ nagovoriti


Javim se nakon poroda   :Smile:

----------


## tulip

Ja dobila stolčić bez problema i drago mi je da sam to izabrala. Na kraju je doktor priznao da ipak više voli stol (kao da nisam to shvatila) zbog lakše kontrle, ali smatra da mu je dužnost omogućiti mi ono što želim dok je sve u redu.
Primalja se nije uopće bunila, za pet minuta je pripremila strunjaču i stolčić, klečala ispred mene, trudila se oko međice i sve je prošlo ok.
Kažu da baš ne paše svakome, meni malenoj je odgovaralo, imala sam osjećaj da skroz čvrsto sjedim, naslonila se malo na muža, on je virio preko ramena, doktor preko drugog ramena...Možda malo prevelika gužva za moj pojam (doktor, dve primalje, muž)
Preporučam u svakom slučaju u odnosu na stol, iako je finiš ipak težak  :Smile:

----------


## viva

Ja bih isto rodila na stolcicu, pa me zanima koliko imaju stolcica u Rijeci da ne bi bilo guzve?

----------


## Felix

jedan, ali nije guzva, nema problema da ces ga dobiti.

----------


## Riana

može li se na stolčiću roditi bez mm-?, mislim da li se radi frka u tome da onda treba još jedna sestra/primalja

----------


## Poslid

hoćeš mene za doulu?

----------


## Inesica

> može li se na stolčiću roditi bez mm-?, mislim da li se radi frka u tome da onda treba još jedna sestra/primalja


može se roditi bez mm-a.

opcije su:
- da bude neko drugi s tobom kog ti odabereš
- da bude još jedna sestra
- a primalja Erika je spomenula da je moguće i nasloniti se na zid. u trenutku kada djetešce izlazi ti se i tako malo nagneš prema naprijed, a u odmaranju se osloniš iza. mislim da se sve da iskombinirati

ovo pišem za VŽ rodilište  :Wink:

----------


## Riana

tenks, ČK sad ima stolčić i čini se da bi bilo najbolje pitati izravno.

----------


## Riana

> hoćeš mene za doulu?


ne znam, hvala, postoji mogućnost da mm ipak ide, sve je u zraku

----------


## zrinska

Bokić...

Na stolčiću prije par dana rodila moja frendica i muž bio s njom...a kako dugo u kojim trenucima...ne znam...

----------


## sir_oliver

na tečaju u puli dali do znanja da im je lakše kontrolirati međicu na krevetu i da je možda bolje da prvorotke ne idu na stolčić. ili ako je beba krupnija. kako oni znaju kolika je moja beba? za prvu trudnoću svi su mi govorili da je moja cura jako krupna a rodila se s 2900.
koliko sam ih shvatila postoji i mogućnost epi i na stolčiću. barem u pulskom rodilištu.  
pošto sam jedva uspjela objasniti MM da mora sa mnom zbog stolčića nakon jučerašnjeg predavanja na tečaju ostao je zbunjen.
rekao je da je i krevet nakošen, da na krevetu ne rade epi (primalja nam je rekla da se sve više trude sačuvati međicu i da sve manje rade epiziotomiju. nisam znala da li da se smijem ili da plačem) i naravno primalja je za sve govorila da se poštuju naše želje i da će biti kako mi želimo. onda sam ja ostala zbunjena. 
uglavnom, ja sam i dalje za stolčić

----------


## smedja

Mozemo li jos malo popricati o stolcicu u ZG ili su cure odustale?
Koliko on zapravo kosta? Ima li na SD ili drugdje uopce kakva primalja koja bi bila voljna koristiti stolcic?
U petrovoj npr kadu ne zele koristiti i to su nam jasno rekli na tecaju (jos prije 2 god) i da je gnjavaza, ali ju nisu trazili nego su dobili kao donaciju, a jos veca gnjavaza sto im zauzima jednu radjaonicu pa imaju jednu manje i katastrofa, da netko i zeli u kadi primalja bi morala biti s njim pa to ne dolazi u obzir  :Crying or Very sad:  to je njihov komentar na kadu

----------


## L&L0809

i mene zanima jel na SD uopce imaju stolcic ili imaju samo krevet koji se dize u polulezeci polozaj? i kaj je zbilja lakse na stolcicu roditi manjim zenama (ja sam malo poveca pa ne znam da li da uopce ustrajem u stolcicu ako mi nece pasati)?

----------


## kailash

> rekao je da je i krevet nakošen, da na krevetu ne rade epi (primalja nam je rekla da se sve više trude sačuvati međicu i da sve manje rade epiziotomiju. nisam znala da li da se smijem ili da plačem) i naravno primalja je za sve govorila da se poštuju naše želje i da će biti kako mi želimo. onda sam ja ostala zbunjena. 
> uglavnom, ja sam i dalje za stolčić


krevet je nakošen ali još uvijek nije baš da koristi u potpunosti gravitaciju i još vjerojatno pritišće trtičnu kost i tako smanjuje otvorenost zdjelice. Stolčić to sve puno bolje koristi. super je ako su zaista spremni slušati želje rodilje...to ćeš nam reći kasnije  :Wink:

----------


## bimba iaia

Da li si u biti na takvom "nakošenom" krevetu sama naliježeš na trbuh kad se uhvatiš za one šipke da si "pomogneš"?

----------


## BusyBee

A gle, u Puli je meni primalja rekla da joj se ne da presvlaciti u hlace i da ne mogu na stolcic pa sam joj rekla da dobro, da cu onda cucati kraj kreveta.
Daleko su oni, miljama daleko od postivanja zelja trudnice.

----------


## luci07

> na tečaju u puli dali do znanja da im je lakše kontrolirati međicu na krevetu i da je možda bolje da prvorotke ne idu na stolčić.


Nama je na tečaju u rijeci (pred 1.5 god) na predavanju o porodu u vodi i na stolčiću, dr spominjao postotke epiziotomija kod različitih načina poroda, i na stolčiću je taj postotak bio uvjerljivo najniži! Ne sjećam se baš brojeva, ali puno, puno niži nego kod klasičnog poroda na krevetu/stolu, kako god ga zvali. A isto imaju one neke moderne stolove koji se daju namjestiti u svakakve položaje.

----------


## sir_oliver

> A gle, u Puli je meni primalja rekla da joj se ne da presvlaciti u hlace i da ne mogu na stolcic pa sam joj rekla da dobro, da cu onda cucati kraj kreveta.
> Daleko su oni, miljama daleko od postivanja zelja trudnice.


ne znam kad je to bilo ali mislim da sada sve nose hlače, manje više. 
ja bih joj vjerojatno odgovorila da se meni ne da ležati na krevetu. pa nek se misli.
kao da će joj netko viriti pod suknju

----------


## kunda

Hi cure, mene bi samo zanimalo da li ste sve vi koje ste rodile na stolcicu prosle standardni trudnicki tecaj. Naime ja tu mogucnost nemam a ovo mi je treca ( i mislim i zadnja) trudnoca pa bih voljela probati stolcic narocito nakon svih vasih inspirativnih prica. Taj polozaj na stolcicu zvuci tako logicno i prirodno da vjerujem kako je najbolji i za mene i moju bebu.   :Heart:

----------


## Lutonjica

prosla sam trudnicki tecaj samo za prvo dijete, koje nije rodjeno na stolcicu, i to zato da bi suprug imao potvrdu za prisustvovanje porodjaju

za drugo dijete, koje jest rodjeno na stolcicu, nisam polazila nista posebno - ne treba ti tecaj samo za stolcic

----------


## sir_oliver

tečaj je potreban za prisustvo tate na porođaju. nema veze kako ćeš roditi. a uvjet za roditi na stolčiću je prisustvo supruga. uf, baš sam složila ovu rečenicu  :Grin:

----------


## luci07

Ne treba ti nikakav poseban tečaj za stolčić. Vidim da si iz novog pa pretpostavljavljam da ćeš roditi u rijeci, a tamo tečaj nije uvjet ni za prisustvo tate ne porodu (općenito, ne samo na stolčiću).

----------


## kunda

Hvala cure na odgovorima. Bas me to zanimalo da li je trudnicki tecaj uvijet za stolcic i za prisustvo muza na porodu. Sada sam skroz happy kad znam da nam nis ne treba za rijecku bolnicu. Thanx jos jednom

----------


## sir_oliver

danas pričam s prijateljicom koja je 24 tj o porođaju na stolčiću. ona se raspitivala kod svoje ginekologice, koja ima nekih 40 god, a ova joj je rekla sve suprotno od onog što sam ja ovdje naučila. 
- da međica često puca jer je velik pritisak na istu
- da je jako nezgodno za rađanje većih beba
tko će njih ikada skužiti

----------


## tulip

Sir oliver, meni su u Puli bez problema dali stolčić, ali meni je bila druga beba i nije bila velika. Doktor je u jednom trenutku objašnjavao da ne treba prerano sjest na stolčić jer da zna zbog pritiska sve jako oteć pa je teže šivat. nisam baš dobro shvatila ni zapamtila.
rekla sam da ne bih drip, probijanje vodenjaka niti epiziotomiju. poštovali su sve, jako su se trudile oko međice, stalno masirale, mazale uljem i to. (iako  mi je to u stvari jako smetalo). rodila u pet i pol, u podne sjedila na drvenoj stolici i ručala. nisu bile baš nešto ljubazne, ali na tome im velika hvala. doktor me zabavljao dok je šivao, par punti, samo malo sam popucala.

ali i ja mislim da je to još daleko od poštivanja želja rodilje, više ovisi na koga naletiš. dođi čim kasnije i probaj procijeniti kako ćeš ih najbolje "dobiti". Ja sam išla na fino i veselo. Nisam ni ja dobila sve što sam htjela, nego sam izabrala što mi je najbitnije a ostalo sam prihvatila (npr. ctg, ležanje, nije mi u tom trenutku smetalo, već je ionako bilo pred kraj).

----------


## sir_oliver

tulip, tvoje info su me ohrabrile. tako i ja planiram sa željama. živim 5 min pješke od rodilišta pa mislim doći skroz na knap

----------


## kailash

> danas pričam s prijateljicom koja je 24 tj o porođaju na stolčiću. ona se raspitivala kod svoje ginekologice, koja ima nekih 40 god, a ova joj je rekla sve suprotno od onog što sam ja ovdje naučila. 
> - da međica često puca jer je velik pritisak na istu
> - da je jako nezgodno za rađanje većih beba
> tko će njih ikada skužiti


ja bih ove info uzela s rezervom. kao prvo, premalo se stolčić u puli koristi da bi se mogli donositi zaključci iz prakse. tako da mi je ovo od dr kao ono kad je jedna pulska ginekologinja rekla "roditi u vodi? hahaha pa nismo delfini" kad ju je njena pacijentica pitala o toj mogućnosti.

I, oprosti, ali totalna mi je nebuloza da je položaj koji omogućava maksimalno otvaranje ušća nezgodniji za rađanje većih beba od bilo kojeg drugog položaja. 
Zar je ležeći zgodniji?

----------


## Felix

cinjenica jest da, ponekad, kad beba ide zaista prebrzo, je bolje zauzeti polozaj na sve 4, jer to malo usporava izlaz bebe. ali to nije nikakav argument protiv stolcica (njima je argument i "sto cete sad stolcic, pa se ja moram ici presvlaciti"  :Rolling Eyes:  ), nego samo argument da je u porodu dobro zauzimati polozaje koji ti instinktivno pasu.

----------


## Sirius Black

> cinjenica jest da, ponekad, kad beba ide zaista prebrzo, je bolje zauzeti polozaj na sve 4, jer to malo usporava izlaz bebe. ali to nije nikakav argument protiv stolcica (njima je argument i "sto cete sad stolcic, pa se ja moram ici presvlaciti"  ), nego samo argument da je u porodu dobro zauzimati polozaje koji ti instinktivno pasu.


Zakaj bi se presvlačila?

----------


## Felix

pitaj busy bee, to je s njene price s poroda  :Smile:

----------


## sir_oliver

> ja bih ove info uzela s rezervom. kao prvo, premalo se stolčić u puli koristi da bi se mogli donositi zaključci iz prakse. tako da mi je ovo od dr kao ono kad je jedna pulska ginekologinja rekla "roditi u vodi? hahaha pa nismo delfini" kad ju je njena pacijentica pitala o toj mogućnosti.
> 
> I, oprosti, ali totalna mi je nebuloza da je položaj koji omogućava maksimalno otvaranje ušća nezgodniji za rađanje većih beba od bilo kojeg drugog položaja. 
> Zar je ležeći zgodniji?


ma ja njih niti nisam uzela za ozbiljno. samo kažem kako to kod nas funkcionira. ja sam i dalje za stolčić, presvlačile se one ili ne. nije moja briga. 
samo, nakon par takvih info moj muž se zapita da li ja znam o čemu pričam. (on je jedan od onih koji kažu da nisu dr bez veze išli u školu i da ja ne mogu znati više od njih. hm.) tako nekako je bilo i nakon tečaja gdje su sve savršeno prezentirali pa mu nije bilo jasno u kom sam ja filmu. no on mi je najmanji problem.  8) 
još neka 2,3 tjedna i eto mene na stolčiću.

----------


## megy

ljudi moji meni je taj stolčić najneudobnija stvar na svijetu.nedavno sam bila na pregledu i smjestili me na to čudo....majko mila smotane li naprave...jedva sam čekala da siđem dole. mislim da ako sretnem to čudo u boxu da ću radije leći na pod i tiskati. 
Kojih bi čovjek uopće trebao biti dimenzija da mu to paše ( ja sam mala)????

----------


## Maslačkica

> ljudi moji meni je taj stolčić najneudobnija stvar na svijetu.nedavno sam bila na pregledu i smjestili me na to čudo....majko mila smotane li naprave...jedva sam čekala da siđem dole. mislim da ako sretnem to čudo u boxu da ću radije leći na pod i tiskati. 
> Kojih bi čovjek uopće trebao biti dimenzija da mu to paše ( ja sam mala)????


Ja mislim da ti nisi bila na stolčiću za porod nego na nečemu drugom. Stolčić za porod je jako nizak i stvarno ne znam na koji način bi dr. mogao izvesti nekakav pregled na njemu osim da ne zalegne na pod   :Smile:  
Pogledaj sličice
http://www.birthwares.com/birthstools.html
Ovdje se vidi kako je nizak stolčić.... 
http://www.zzjzpgz.hr/nzl/40/porodjaj.htm

----------


## retha

> cinjenica jest da, ponekad, kad beba ide zaista prebrzo, je bolje zauzeti polozaj na sve 4, jer to malo usporava izlaz bebe. ali to nije nikakav argument protiv stolcica (njima je argument i "sto cete sad stolcic, pa se ja moram ici presvlaciti"  ), nego samo argument da je u porodu dobro zauzimati polozaje koji ti instinktivno pasu.


Pojma nisam imala da polozaj na sve 4 usporava..
Da su meni dali ja bi tako najrade rodila...trudove sam uglavnom tako odradila.
Rodila sam na stolcicu..da me netko u toj muci isao polec na leda mislim da bi se raspala od boli..iako je mene i stolcic nazuljao jerbo sam nes prtljala s tiskanjem i nisam tiskala unutarnjim misicima neg trticom o stolac il tako nesto nebulozno sam izvodila tamo..

----------


## martincius

podizem 3.5 godine staru temu (ima li novija?)

ima li koje ZG rodiliste da ima stolcic, i ako da, moze li parirati varazdinskom?
imate li fotke tih stolcica? jedino sto nalazim na internetu su oni stolcici za tusiranje sa amazona. kakvi su u VŽ?

prema vasim dosadasnjim postovima zakljucila sam da je pratnja obavezna na porodu na stolcicu u VZ, i da je tecaj obavezan. 
mi nemamo tecaj ali MM bi sudjelovao - jel mozemo samo se pojaviti tako bez tecaja da MM sudjeluje?
sto je s CTGom, jesmo li prikopcane konstantno ili?

ne znam trebam li naglasiti, ja sam pro-fizioloski-porod orjentirana, planirala sam i plan porodaja pripremiti i odnijeti tamo.
pristaju li da pupkovina otpulsira prije rezanja iste?

koji dan preporucujete za pregled, uzevsi u obzir raspored dezurstva doktora (dakle tocnije - koji doktor? :D)

sjetit cu se jos pitanja, u meduvremenu ako vam se da, malo me nagovarajte za VŽ (iz zagreba sam)  :Smile: 
prvorotka sam, nekako sam planirala doci sto kasnije u trudovima u bolnicu.... komentari? :D

----------


## pinocchio

dok u zg rodilištima nije bilo lopti neke žene su same donosile svoje lopte na porod. 
isto predlažem svima koje žele roditi u zagrebu na stolčiću jer ga niti jedno rodilište nema.
naravno, stolčić nije nešto što sve imamo doma, ali treba znati gdje pitati :Cool:

----------


## Beti3

Evo, možeš kupiti stolčić:
https://www.birthinternational.com/p...nt/birth-stool
725USD, nadam se da ima i za posuditi negdje.

Uopće ne mogu zamisliti rađanje na njemu, meni je trebala udobnost kreveta, a stolčić je tvrd i treba sjediti. Ali, ako se nekome sviđa, zašto ne.

----------


## martincius

curke, mislite da bi netko u ZG rodilistima pristao na izgon na stolcicu, koliko sam citala ovdje na forumu, babice moraju biti "educirane", sta mi vrijedi donijeti stolcic?

----------


## Ayan

> curke, mislite da bi netko u ZG rodilistima pristao na izgon na stolcicu, koliko sam citala ovdje na forumu, babice moraju biti "educirane", sta mi vrijedi donijeti stolcic?


a gle najbolje ti je da nazoveš rodilište i pitaš osobu koja je glavna u rađaoni. nažalost, nikad ne znaš kako će se porod odvijati.
ovo s "educiranjem" mi je presmiješno, pa ako imaš kadu ili stolčić onda mi je logično da si i educiraš osoblje i isto koristiš, a ne da ti stoji i da to ideš uskraćivati ženama koje zatraže.
npr. vinogradska i njihova kada koju imaju imaju već godinama, ali se rijetko koristi zbog raznih izgovora, da se hoće da žene rađaju u kadi ili na stolčiću onda bi se isto nudilo i "reklamiralo" i na tečajevima, i na pregledima kad žena dođe u bolnicu, i kad žena dođe rađati.
sve ostalo su po meni samo prozirni izgovori i stvar nečije komocije i usuđujem se reći lijenosti.
da mi netko izađe ususret u bolnici sama bi si kupila taj stolčić i loptu za pilates ako nemaju, jer ne mogu zamisliti da rađam na ležećke prikovana za krevet.
sad ti budi pametan.

----------


## Beti3

> sve ostalo su po meni samo prozirni izgovori i stvar nečije komocije i usuđujem se reći lijenosti.


Ne znam kako se usuđuješ to reći. Porod nije igra. U njemu su dva života u pitanju. Divno je kada sve ide kako treba, ali, nažalost ( a to sam naučila na najgori mogući način) nije uvijek tako.
Sreća da imamo modernu medicinu i školovane liječnike i babice koji znaju prepoznati koja žena može i smije roditi u kadi ili na stolčiću. Nije uvijek stvar u komociji ili lijenosti, iako ne negiram u potpunosti istu. Ali, ići u rodilište sa tvojim stavom je posve krivo.

----------


## Lutonjica

> Uopće ne mogu zamisliti rađanje na njemu, meni je trebala udobnost kreveta, a stolčić je tvrd i treba sjediti. Ali, ako se nekome sviđa, zašto ne.


na stolčiću se sjedi u izgonu, dakle koju minutu
inače sam dva puta rodila na stolčiću i meni je to odličan položaj za izgon.

stolčić ti može izraditi bilo koji stolar, ne moraš ga paćati masne pare, a ima ih i za posuditi  :Smile: 

također, nikako da shvatim koja je to edukacija potrebna za upotrebu stolčića, osim što se primalja treba kleknuti da bi primila bebu (ako ju mama sama ne primi). valjda je to strašan problem.

----------


## Anvi

> pristaju li da pupkovina otpulsira prije rezanja iste?


Dijete je tvoje. Ne trebaš pitati da li pristaju, već im trebaš reći da ti tako želiš.




> prvorotka sam, nekako sam planirala doci sto kasnije u trudovima u bolnicu.... komentari? :D


Da, doma je puno ugodnije odrađivati trudove. Možeš se šetati, tuširati, masirati, štogod. Koristi ako pored sebe imaš dulu koja zna kako se može olakšati bol i koja vam može pomoći da prepoznate taj trenutak kada treba krenuti u rodilište. Prvorotke najčešće dođu prerano iako žele ostati što dulje doma.

----------


## Ayan

> Ne znam kako se usuđuješ to reći. Porod nije igra. U njemu su dva života u pitanju. Divno je kada sve ide kako treba, ali, nažalost ( a to sam naučila na najgori mogući način) nije uvijek tako.
> Sreća da imamo modernu medicinu i školovane liječnike i babice koji znaju prepoznati koja žena može i smije roditi u kadi ili na stolčiću. Nije uvijek stvar u komociji ili lijenosti, iako ne negiram u potpunosti istu. Ali, ići u rodilište sa tvojim stavom je posve krivo.


usuđujem se i ne znam zbog čega se ti uvijek postavljaš na ovakav način kad netko ne djeli tvoje mišljenje. da si stvarno pročitala moj post shvatila bi zbog čega sam rekla ovo što jesam.
uvijek sve gledaš kroz neku patologiju i ispada da je porod toliko opasan da samo još treba stajati javni bilježnik pred ulazom u rađaonu da sastavlja ženama oporuke. ići u rodlišite sa ovakvim stavom je posve krivo.
naravno da ne znaš kako će ti porod teći, to sam gore i napisala, niti će ti uvijek sve ići kako si zamislila, i uopće ne negiram niti ću ikada negirati da su nam doktori i medicina nepotrebni. ako žena nije za porod u kadi ili na stolčiću hvala bogu da neće tako roditi.
ono što mene smeta, je kad postoji ovakav način da žena rodi i onda počnu izgovori (a ima ih da umreš od smijeha), i ženi se uskraćuje pravo na nešto što je djelom ustvari plaćeno njenim novcem, jer svima nam se uzima od plaće za zdravstvo zar ne? 

pročitaj još jednom moj post, zanima me ako neka bolnica ima kadu ili stolčić zbog čega se jako malo ili uopće ne koriste, ponavljam ti primjer vinogradske za kadu koja je kupljena prije više godina i ne znam jel itko ikad uopće rodio u njoj. zbog čega se onda uopće ovakve stvari nabavljaju ako se uskraćuju ženama koje su u mogućnosti roditi drukčije od onoga kako je to kod nas zacrtano?

----------


## _Candy Candy_

> Uopće ne mogu zamisliti rađanje na njemu, meni je trebala udobnost kreveta, a stolčić je tvrd i treba sjediti. Ali, ako se nekome sviđa, zašto ne.


Evo i ja se moram osvrnuti na ovo, jer je meni stolčić bio milijun puta udobniji od kreveta. Da se nakon poroda opet nisam vratila na krevet mogla bih se zakleti da je tvrd i neudoban kao da sam na kamenu ležala. 
Na stolčiću mi je bilo super jer mi je onaj bolni pojas (donji dio trbuha i oko križa) bio slobodan, nije bilo nikakvog pritiska na to i promjena na stolčiću je bila ogromna u pozitivnom smislu.

Trudovi na krevetu u nepomičnom ležećem položaju me asociraju na Kafkin Preobražaj. Ne mogu ga drukčije opisati.  :Grin:

----------


## martincius

cure hvala na odgovorima!
slazem se sa ayan i komentarima o raznoraznim izgovorima za porode koji nisu na lezecki.
ali da ja donesem svoj stolcic i da se u trudovima borim za izgon na stolcicu mi ne dolazi u obzir. zato sam radije za opciju VŽ gdje je stolcic, srecom, normala.

i vec jako dugo a sada i sve vise razmisljam o douli, da... to je najbolje da se javim na topic o doulama jel?

----------


## Anvi

Probaj  :Smile:

----------


## pomikaki

> Ne znam kako se usuđuješ to reći. Porod nije igra. U njemu su dva života u pitanju. Divno je kada sve ide kako treba, ali, nažalost ( a to sam naučila na najgori mogući način) nije uvijek tako.
> Sreća da imamo modernu medicinu i školovane liječnike i babice koji znaju prepoznati koja žena može i smije roditi u kadi ili na stolčiću. Nije uvijek stvar u komociji ili lijenosti, iako ne negiram u potpunosti istu. Ali, ići u rodilište sa tvojim stavom je posve krivo.


ne znam Beti o čemu sad govoriš, želiš li reći da je porod na stolčiću, u usporedbi s ležanjem na krevetu, opasniji? Usprkos svim istraživanjima stručnjaka, usprkos najmodernijim saznanjima u opstetrici?
Svatko tko se bavi opstetrikom na način da istražuje i prati novosti u struci, a ne samo odrađuje šihtu reći će ti da je ležanje na leđima poželjno jedino u slučaju carskog reza, a u slučaju vaginalnog izgona teže je jedino osoblju, ali ne i rodilji.




> pročitaj još jednom moj post, zanima me ako neka bolnica ima kadu ili stolčić zbog čega se jako malo ili uopće ne koriste, ponavljam ti primjer vinogradske za kadu koja je kupljena prije više godina i ne znam jel itko ikad uopće rodio u njoj. zbog čega se onda uopće ovakve stvari nabavljaju ako se uskraćuju ženama koje su u mogućnosti roditi drukčije od onoga kako je to kod nas zacrtano?


A čuj, netko u upravi pročita da je to najnaprednije i po novim trendovima, nabavi, pa to onda bude u novinama kao plus za ustanovu. Onda se to preda na korištenje osoblju, koje je premoreno i nedovoljno plaćeno, i mnogima se ne da odstupati od rutine, pogotovo ako to zahtjeva čučanje, saginjanje... Slično je u mom rodilištu. Stolčić je nabavljen ali je veća vjerojatnost da ga nećete dobiti, bez obzira na tijek trudnoće. Faktor koji odlučuje hoćete li moći roditi na stolčiću je prije svega prisutno osoblje, odnosno na koga ćete naletjeti u smjeni.

evo za promjenu rasprava o ovoj temi a da nije na rodinom forumu: http://www.forum.hr/showthread.php?t=218650&page=19 (skrolajte malo prema sredini stranice ako vam se žuri)




> ali da ja donesem svoj stolcic i da se u trudovima borim za izgon na stolcicu mi ne dolazi u obzir. zato sam radije za opciju VŽ gdje je stolcic, srecom, normala.


 Dobra odluka  :Smile:  s obzirom na ovo što sam do sad napisala.

----------


## Beti3

Ne, pomikaki, nikako. Naravno da porod na stolčiću nije opasniji od poroda na krevetu, ma ni jedan nije opasan. 

Stavila sam u svoj post rečenicu na koju sam reagirala, a evo je ponovo:

_sve ostalo su po meni samo prozirni izgovori i stvar nečije komocije i usuđujem se reći lijenosti._

Samo i jedino to. Čista uvreda medicinskom osoblju. Vjerujem da se i ti slažeš samnom. Usuditi se reći nekome koga ne poznaješ da je lijen, ni malo nije lijepo. Ustvari, jako je ružno.

----------


## pomikaki

> Usuditi se reći nekome koga ne poznaješ da je lijen, ni malo nije lijepo.


Složit ću se s time, ovako van konteksta.
Ali koji je onda razlog što je u mnogim rodilištima gdje stolčić postoji, jako rijetko njegovo korištenje? I to govorim o slučajevima kada se stolčić traži, u ostalim porodima je ležanje norma.
Možemo upotrijebiti neki drugi, manje uvredljiv izraz.
Da ne kažemo lijenost, možemo reći nespremnost na promjene? Uhodanost u rutinu? Želja da se olakša sebi a ne rodilji? Jer ako ćemo biti iskreni, to su zaista pravi razlozi. Ako nisi zadovoljna s ovim izrazima, slobodno predloži neki drugi. Ali razlozi postoje, a nisu nikako sigurnost rodilje i djeteta.

Složit ću se da je osoblje rodilišta pod povećanim stresom i naporom pa mnogi zbog toga odbijaju uložiti napor u dodatnu edukaciju i promjenu uhodanog načina obavljanja posla. Ali kao netko tko je zbog toga zaradio dvadesetak šavova i traume nakon poroda, imam pravo biti bar do neke mjere revoltirana i tražiti promjene, kao pacijent, za svoje dobro.

Još jedan tekst: http://www.medjimurje.hr/clanak/2857...ti-na-stolcicu



> Ležanje na krevetu tijekom poroda nije uobičajeno ni zbog čega drugog do lakšeg pristupa majci i djetetu za liječnika i primalje.


 ovo su riječi Sanja Topličanec, dr. med., spec. ginekologije i opstetricije.

----------


## Danci_Krmed

pročitajte priču s poroda od busybee, nije lijenost bilo u pitanju u njenom slučaju, nego problem u tome da primalja ne može biti u suknji kad čuča :/

moram se samo osvrnuti na to da su xyz potplaćeni i to služi kao škuža da ne rade svoj posao kako treba.  svi smo više manje potplaćeni, društvo nam je tako organizirano.  potplaćenost nije nikakva, amabaš nikakva izlika za to što određene osobe nisu susretljivi dok rade svoj posao.

----------


## XENA

Mi se polako pripremamo i veselim se tom čarobnom iskustvu poroda, ono što mene zanima dali je nužno imati pratnju ako želim porod na stolčiću

----------


## Jesen u meni

nama su na tečaju (u Osijeku) rekli da ti netko od osoblja može biti partner na porodu na stolčiću i pružati ti potporu s leđa.
ne znam je li i u praksi tako.
ne kužim zašto se žena ne bi npr. mogla nasloniti leđima na zid.

----------


## Platica

Pozdrav drage trudnice i one koje su vec mame  :Smile: 
Mene jako zanima porod na stolčiću, čula sam da u Zadru imamo taj izbor pa me zanima ima li koja mamica da podijeli svoje iskustvo vezano za porod na stolčiću u Zadarskoj bolnici  :Smile:

----------


## _Candy Candy_

Rodila sam na stolčiću u Zadarskom rodilištu. Za porod na stolčiću sve treba biti 100% uredno (trudnoća i porod). Ako dobiješ epiduralnu ili drip nećeš moći na stolčić. Samo u prosjeku 35 poroda godišnje bude tako završeno pa očekuj da ćeš se trebati izboriti za to. 
A što se tiče samo načina poroda toplo ga preporučujem. Sretno!

----------


## Platica

*_Candy Candy_* hvala ti na odgovoru. Za sada mi sve ide dobro sa trudnoćom, nadam se da ce tako i ostati... Prva mi je trudnoća i u 27. tj. sam. Uskoro ću krenuti sa mužem na tečaj pa ćemo se i tamo raspitati gdje se trebamo javiti i kome za porod na stolčiću. Pročitala sam puno pozitivnih iskustava sa poroda na stolčiću i eto iskreno se nadam da ćemo i mi uspjeti u toj nakani. Inače ja ne mislim tražiti epiduralnu niti ništa ako sve bude išlo ok. 
Reci molim te kome se treba obratiti za takav porođaj? Sorry ako ti je glupo pitanje, jer pretpostavljam da trebam reci svom ginekologu, ali on ne radi u bolnici više pa eto zanima me kome još se to treba reći... Hvala  :Smile:

----------


## Lutonjica

to trebaš napomenuti osoblju koje će biti u smjeni kad dođeš u rodilište. najbolje bi bilo imati i plan poroda u kojem ćeš to istaknuti.

a ovo naprosto nije točno i grozno je da imaju stolčić a onemogućavaju ženama da ga koriste:



> Za porod na stolčiću sve treba biti 100% uredno (trudnoća i porod).

----------


## _Candy Candy_

> to trebaš napomenuti osoblju koje će biti u smjeni kad dođeš u rodilište. najbolje bi bilo imati i plan poroda u kojem ćeš to istaknuti.
> 
> a ovo naprosto nije točno i grozno je da imaju stolčić a onemogućavaju ženama da ga koriste:


U zadarskom rodilištu su nažalost takvi uvjeti. I slažem se da nema nikakvog smisla da zbog dripa, epiduralne ili nekih manjih problema odbiju žene. Meni su rekli da ne mogu dobiti stolčić zbog suženog/lošeg ctg-a, ali sam to ignorirala i zamolila ginekologa da ga ipak donese. 

Platica, sve ovisi o tome tko ti bude na porodu, jesu li primalje i doktori raspoloženi za to. Ali probaj se na tečaju raspitati više o tome. I naravno, kad dođeš na porod odmah naglasi.

----------


## Mali Mimi

Moja prijateljica je htjela roditi na stolčiću pa su joj rekli da će jako popucati i onda je pristala da ide na stol. Pitam se sad jesu to oni stvarno mogli znati ili je to bila "skuža" koja je njima odgovarala

----------


## Lutonjica

otkud bi unaprijed mogli znati hoće li ili neće netko popucati? 
btw, u sjedećem/ čučećem položaju puno su manje šanse za ikakvo pucanje nego u ležećem.
stvarno nebulozno, da će u ležećem MANJE popucati nego u sjedećem
ne znam da li da se smijem ili plačem

----------


## Platica

Hvala cure na korisnim informacijama, ja cu ucinit sto je do mene i necu popustat ako bude sve ok naravno  :Smile: 
Kada odem na tečaj, pitat cu kako to sve ide pa javim kkao sam prošla...

* Lutonjica* molim te objasni mi malo taj plan poroda koji bi bilo dobro da imam?

----------


## Mali Mimi

Nije joj dr. rekla da će u ležećem manje popucati tamo joj je napravila epiziotomiju ja mislim bez rasprave

----------


## _Candy Candy_

Ako joj je rekla da će na stolčiću jako popucati onda se podrazumijeva da u ležećem neće, ako su ga zbog toga izabrali. Ali ne, tako mogu napraviti epiziotomiju..

Platice, ja sam imala ovaj, samo ga prilagodiš sebi:


Plan porođaja
    Ime Prezime

Želim biti potpuno obaviještena o svim medicinskim postupcima koji će se provoditi nada mnom i mojim djetetom i želim za njih dati svoje dopuštenje. 
Molim da se od mene ili supruga prethodno traži pristanak za svaki postupak koji je u suprotnosti sa dolje navedenim. 

Sve dok je sve u redu s mojim djetetom i sa mnom želim:


• Da moj partner bude prisutan čitavo vrijeme porođaja

  • Ako je moguće, imati prirodan porođaj, bez lijekova za ublažavanje bolova

• Porod BEZ prokidanja vodenjaka

  • Porod BEZ dripa 

  • Porod BEZ epiziotomije

• Koristiti loptu, neometano se kretati

  • Da se dijete povremeno prati CTG-om

  • Porod na STOLČIĆU

• Da se ne gleda na vrijeme i da mi se porođaj ne ubrzava

  • Da se odmah po porođaju dijete stavi na moj trbuh, ne smije nas se razdvajati

  • Da se pupčana vrpca prereže NAKON što prestane pulsirati

• Podojiti dijete odmah po porodu

• Ukoliko je sve u redu i postoji mogućnost, želim da se svi postupci s novorođenčetom odgode dok se ne povežem sa svojim djetetom 

  • Želim da se svi postupci s novorođenčetom obavljaju uz moj prethodni pristanak i po mogućnosti u mojem prisustvu

  IZJAVA:
U ovom planu porođaja naveli smo naše želje. Prije ispunjavanja plana smo se educirali i spremni smo aktivno sudjelovati u porođaju kako bi naše želje bile ispunjene u što većoj mjeri. Svjesni smo da se porođaj može zakomplicirati i da će u tom slučaju liječnik i primalja donijeti nužne odluke. 

Unaprijed hvala na Vašoj suradnji u provođenju našeg plana porođaja.

----------


## Platica

Nisam niti znala za plan poroda niti cula do sada za to, u svakom slučaju sviđa mi se i bas ste mi od pomoći drage moje!

----------


## Lutonjica

> Nije joj dr. rekla da će u ležećem manje popucati tamo joj je napravila epiziotomiju ja mislim bez rasprave


nisam ni mislila da je prošla bez epizitomije.
ali, lakše je ženu razrezat škarama, nego čučnut pored nje dok rađa u sjedećem položaju. pa joj u tu svrhu i reći poneku glupost.
jao kako me takve stvari razljute aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa

----------


## Mali Mimi

Znači ne može se nikako znati unaprijed hoće li netko popucati?

----------


## Jesen u meni

evo da javim da sam prije ulaska u rađaonu u Os pitala za mogućnost korištenja lopte i stolčića. primalja je rekla da se to treba pitati liječnika i ako on odobri, onda one tako naprave. ja sam ipak osjetila da sam preiscrpljena za išta osim ležanja pa nisam dalje pitala.
iako, sad kad se sjetim kako sam se na kraju pogubila od bolova (fali mi par minuta filma), ne znam koliko bih bila u stanju sjediti.
čitavo mi je vrijeme bilo lakše podnositi trudove ležeći, iako su tad bili žešći, nego hodajući, jer sam bila jako umorna.
no,u drugim okolnostims mislim i dalje da je porod na stolčiću super opcija.
nama nitko nije spominjao na tečaju da mora biti sve 100% u redu za stolčić. to su rekli samo za porod u kadi.

----------


## Lutonjica

> Znači ne može se nikako znati unaprijed hoće li netko popucati?


ne
zato što se ne može unaprijed znati koliko je neka beba velika niti koliki je opseg glavice (nema tog uzv-a koji to može utvrditi), a pogotovo se ne može znati koliko se nečija zdjelica i vagina mogu otvoriti kad je žena spremna za porod.
nitko se ne čudi koliko se penis može povećati u erekciji, a istovremeno nitko ne vjeruje koliko se vagina može raširiti.
šanse za pucanje su najmanje kad porod ide potpuno prirodnim tokom, pa se žena otvara ravnomjerno sa spuštanjem bebe. također, otvorenost je veća u čučećem, sjedećem polažaju, te u položaju na sve 4.

----------


## Platica

Evo ja bila na trudničom tečaju i na kraju sam pitala da mi malo kažu o porođaju na stolčiću jer kada su nam pokazivali slike "boksova" bio je i stolčić ali ga nije niti pomenula. Primalja koja je vodila tečaj rekla mi je da se stolčić gotovo više i ne koristi u Zd.bolnici, rekla je da će se malo više raspitat pa mi prenijeti informacije. Između ostalog rekla mi je da se željena vrsta porođaja kaže dr. koji te primi a ne sestrama jer one mogu i ne prenijeti to doktoru. Isto tako rekla je da se takav porođaj jedino ne može izvest ako je velika gužva i ako su "boksovi" puni jer kad žena rađa na stolčiću sestra- primalja mora biti non- spot uz rodilju, a kad je gužva to im je neizvedivo. Pa sada vidit ćemo šta će mi još reći...

----------


## Beti3

> ne
> zato što se ne može unaprijed znati koliko je neka beba velika niti koliki je opseg glavice (nema tog uzv-a koji to može utvrditi), a pogotovo se ne može znati koliko se nečija zdjelica i vagina mogu otvoriti kad je žena spremna za porod.
> nitko se ne čudi koliko se penis može povećati u erekciji, a istovremeno nitko ne vjeruje koliko se vagina može raširiti.
> šanse za pucanje su najmanje kad porod ide potpuno prirodnim tokom, pa se žena otvara ravnomjerno sa spuštanjem bebe. također, otvorenost je veća u čučećem, sjedećem polažaju, te u položaju na sve 4.


Što se tiče epiziotomije, tu nikakve kosti nisu uključene, a naročito ne zdjelica. 
Inače, zdjelica se ne može otvoriti, ona je kost i otvorena je. Može se eventualno vrlo malo raširiti rastezanjem simfize, ali to se mjeri milimetrima.

Epiziptomija je urez međice. Isto tako, na porodu pukne međica, a međica nije samo vagina, nego i mišići dna zdjelice, vezivno tkivo i koža. Ovisi o veličini ureza ili puknuća koliko toga zahvaća.
Vagina se može normalno raširiti koliko je potrebno da prođe bebina glava i tu se nema čemu čuditi. No, vanjski otvor se ne raširi lagano kod svake žene. Neke imaju elastičniju, neke ne. To se unaprijed ne može znati, nitko neće probati.
Otvorenost vanjskog ušča vagine ne ovisi o položaju žene. Otvara se samo na pritisak, bio on izvana ili iznutra. Otvor će sam od sebe uvijek biti zatvoren pa dubile vi na glavi. Isprobano. :Smile:  Međica će biti opuštenija u čučećem položaju, ali ne može svaka mama pred porod u taj položaj. Ja nisam mogla, preveliki trbuh, prevalila bih se. Srećom, nismo sve iste.

Beba se ne mora spuštati, ona će napredovati bez obzira na mamin položaj. Tako je fiziološki. Beba ide prema van, bez obzira kamo je to van okrenuto, dolje, ravno, gore...Trudovi su daaaaleko jači od sile teže, iako nijedna stvar koja pomaže nije naodmet :Smile: , pa ni sila teža.

Nekim mamama je lakše kad stoje, čuče, sjede ne stolčiću, leže u kadi... I to treba poštivati. Sve treba učiniti da se mama osjeća sigurno. 
Iako, beba će se roditi u bilo kojem položaju, čim su noge raširene, bez brige budite. Sve ostalo su nijanse.

U ležećem položaju ne mora biti epiziotomije i ne mora međica puknuti. Kako kome.

----------


## sirius

> Moja prijateljica je htjela roditi na stolčiću pa su joj rekli da će jako popucati i onda je pristala da ide na stol. Pitam se sad jesu to oni stvarno mogli znati ili je to bila "skuža" koja je njima odgovarala


Ovo je bilo samo zato sto njima tako odgovara. Bez obzira na sve , čak i nedovoljn položaj i pozurivanje , ja uvijek bitan radije spontano pucanje za razliku od epizotomije. Brže zarastaju jer su spontana pucanja uvijek u jedan ili dva sloja, epi uvijek u tri ( reze se mišić ) . A puknuca četvrtog stupnja niti epizotomija ne moze spasiti.

----------


## mina30

Ima li stolčić u sv. Duhu ili ne? Pravi stolčić a ne onaj stol koji se može dignuti.

----------


## Ayan

ne.

----------


## Indi

Svašata se ovdje da pročitati.
Moje iskustvo je sljedeće prvo dijete, ležeći, polupodignut naslon, nalijeganje na stomak bez razloga, rodnica raspuknuta - šivanje 45minuta.
Drugi porod: stolčić, na koji sam kroz 45 minuta rađanja sjela i digla se nekoliko puta, kako mi je odgovaralo jer bih osjetila nagon za tiskanje, no posustao bi kad bih sjela i sve tako dok maleni nije izašao.
E sad, prvo bolovi su neusporedivo manji, leđa nisam ni osjetila, tiskanje manje naporno. S obzirom da sam imala gadan šav s prvoga poroda bilo mi je "napeto" da se ne ponovi ruptura, ali nije, a to je i bio razlog zašto sam stjela roditi na stolčiću, naime ako i dođe do pucanja, onda koža ne puca prema anusu i međici, već prema usminama jer bebičina glavica je zbog drugačijeg položaja tijela usmjerena direktnije prema vaginalnom izlazu, a ne vagionalnom izlazu i međici/anusu.

Osjetila sam preporod, jer za razliku od provoga poroda, sama sam se ustala, otišla na krevet, kasnije se sama pošla otuširati, kao da nisam rodila. 
I zato me ljute, doista ljute ginekolozi u našoj bolnici koji ženama tvrde da je jednako roditi u ležećem i sjedećem položaju te tako sve one i koje žele pokušati roditi na stolčići, odgovore.

Izbor načina poroda bi trebao isključivo biti stvar žene, ako je sve u redu s porodom, a ne ovisiti o stavovima/komociji osoblja, kao što je slučaj u dubrovačkoj bolnici gdje dio žena ne dospije na porod jer ih se odgovori ili im se odbije zahtjev da žele roditi na stolčiću, a da ne govorim da se na tečaju za porode ne govori o tome kako stolčić nije nikakav prednost pred ležećim položajem, a kao autoritet za to pitanje navodi se stav jednog hrv.ginekologa.

----------


## Indi

> Izbor načina poroda bi trebao isključivo biti stvar žene, ako je sve u redu s porodom, a ne ovisiti o stavovima/komociji osoblja, kao što je slučaj u dubrovačkoj bolnici gdje dio žena ne dospije na porod jer ih se odgovori ili im se odbije zahtjev da žele roditi na stolčiću, a da ne govorim da se na tečaju za porode ne govori o tome kako stolčić nije nikakav prednost pred ležećim položajem, a kao autoritet za to pitanje navodi se stav jednog hrv.ginekologa.



Pobjeglo mi, znači govori im se na tečaju da nema prednosti poroda na stolčiću pred porodom u ležećem položaju.
Stava sam da nismo sve iste i svima ne odgovara isto, ali da svi moramo imati jednaka prava pri izboru načina poroda, kao i mogućnost da biramo način poroda koji je u skladu s našim potrebama i željama jer smo mi te kojima u tom trenutku, zajedno s djeteton, treba 150% ugađati, a ne da mi ugađamo med.osoblju. I ne radi se tu o obijesti, već o tome da je porod sigurniji i za majku i za dijete, ako se majka osjeća sigurno, udobno , podržavajuće i neometano - sve ono što je, nažalost, teško katkad dobiti u bolnici.

----------


## Platica

Na kraju nisam rodila na stolčiću jer sam bila iscrpljena, bila sam na dripu ukupno 5 sati u dva navrata, porod zavrsio sa rupturom 4 stupnja  :Sad: 
Ali hvala Bogu sve to prođe i sve vrijedi kada vidiš mali smotuljak pored sebe  :Smile:

----------


## Mali Mimi

> Na kraju nisam rodila na stolčiću jer sam bila iscrpljena, bila sam na dripu ukupno 5 sati u dva navrata, porod zavrsio sa rupturom 4 stupnja 
> Ali hvala Bogu sve to prođe i sve vrijedi kada vidiš mali smotuljak pored sebe


Baš mi je žao da si tako prošla, ali daj malo detalja ako možeš jesi li bila od samog početka na dripu pa si zato bila tako iscrpljena, i dali su ti radili epiziotomiju ili si popucala bez tog.

----------


## Mali Mimi

> Pobjeglo mi, znači govori im se na tečaju da nema prednosti poroda na stolčiću pred porodom u ležećem položaju.
> Stava sam da nismo sve iste i svima ne odgovara isto, ali da svi moramo imati jednaka prava pri izboru načina poroda, kao i mogućnost da biramo način poroda koji je u skladu s našim potrebama i željama jer smo mi te kojima u tom trenutku, zajedno s djeteton, treba 150% ugađati, a ne da mi ugađamo med.osoblju. I ne radi se tu o obijesti, već o tome da je porod sigurniji i za majku i za dijete, ako se majka osjeća sigurno, udobno , podržavajuće i neometano - sve ono što je, nažalost, teško katkad dobiti u bolnici.


Ovo je jako dobro napisano, šteta što to naše osoblje zaboravlja, koliko sam čula žene na babinjačama se ponekad boje pitati sestre za pomoć jer su ove bezobrazne i izderavaju se na majke, meni je to nečuveno, vani bi takve nakon nekoliko prigovora dobile otkaz a kod nas se to tolerira...

----------


## Blekonja

> Ovo je jako dobro napisano, šteta što to naše osoblje zaboravlja, koliko sam čula žene na babinjačama se ponekad boje pitati sestre za pomoć jer su ove bezobrazne i izderavaju se na majke, meni je to nečuveno, vani bi takve nakon nekoliko prigovora dobile otkaz a kod nas se to tolerira...



kod nas je ovako identično na caricama bilo na mom prvom porodu, svega 1 i po smjena je bila "normalna"  :Sad:

----------


## Platica

Rodila sam 2 tjedna ranije, pukao mi je vodenjak u 6 i po ujutro a rodila sam u 6 i po navecer. Kada sam stigla u bolnicu nisam bila otvorena gotovo nista, pa su me pustili na ležim na ekg-u u predrađaoni ne bi li krenulo samo. Međutim do 12h nista se nije događalo i meni je doslo slabo (mislim od straha malo), to sam rekla dr. i sestra me odvela leći opet i stavila me na drip bez da mi je ista rekla, ja jadna mislila infuzija jer mi je bilo slabo. Tako sam bila 3 sata na dripu i ne znam jel sto sam stvarno slaba al je bas bolilo da sam trazila i epiduralnu na sto se sestra doslovno oglusila. Opet po pregledu su me prebacili u rađaonu, i opet na drip, nakon 2 sata rodio se bebač od 2850 gr. Do rupture je doslo jer me nisu rezali nego je kako kazu bebac drzao ruku savijenu u laktu uz glavicu i zajedno s glavicom je lakat izašao i napravio tu rupturu, ja sam osjetila smao da je nesto krcnulo, mislila sam da mu se nesto slomilo, međutim ja sam pukla skroz gadno. 
Sada je sve ok, ali nije mi porod ostalo u lijepom sjecanju nazalost...

----------


## curly mama

stolčić je super ali nije presudan. važnije je sve ono što se događa oko njega, da postoji volja i želja da se rodilji omogući položaj koji joj odgovara ne samo za vrijeme izgona već svo vrijeme tijekom rađanja.
mi u čk imamo tu (famoznu) obiteljsku sobu koja stvarno nije ne znam kaj. velika strunjača na podu, stolčić, šipka za koju se možeš uloviti, mogućnost da upališ i ugasiš svjetlo, doneseš svoju glazbu ako želiš. MM koji mi je bio tamo od samog početka pa do kraja, kad i ja nisam izašla iz rađaone...mislim da sam zapravo mogla roditi i stojećki i čučeći i viseći svome mužu oko vrata. babice su bile famozne. ono, ljubila sam ih i grlila u euforiji nakon poroda.  :Smile:  hoću reći da je tako malo potrebno. svi se vade na to da nema uvjeta, novca, stolčića (!). nećeš ti investicije- stolčić i soba ili sobičak.
ja sam nakon carskog dva puta rodila na stolčiću. tijekom jednog od ta dva poroda u par navrata mi je došla doktorica koja je zahtijevala da se popnem na krevet kad me ona pregledava. iako sam bila usred tzruda, očito je NJOJ više odgovarao taj položaj. u drugom slučaju, druga doktorica me pregledavala čučeći dok sam ležala na podu na strunjači ili stojećki već kako bi me zatekla. to su "sitnice" koje čine razliku.
no, stolčić ko stolčić JE super. kud ćeš prirodnije, ono, zakon gravitacije!
drugi put kad sam došla roditi jedna me babica svim silama pokušala nagovoriti na neki super novi krevet sa zilijun položaja. nisam se dala. pomisao na krevet i ograničenost kretanja mi je totalno neprivlačna.
kad sam se već raspisala, da napišem još ovo: moje su trudnoće i porodi bili skroz o.k. da je u bilo kojem trenutku nešto krenulo po zlu s bebom ili sa mnom, ne bih razmišljala, prepustila bih sve liječnicima.

----------


## mina30

Ok, ja bi isla na SV. Duh jer su mi babice super, jel mi moze netko posuditi stolcic? Termin mi je za 10 dana ali oboje djece mi je rodjeno ranije, pa ako netko ima za posudit neka se sto prije javi. Mislim da ce biti dar mar ako se pojavim tamo sa stolcicem, u srijedu idem na pregled u bolnicu, jedva cekam da vidim izraz lica dokotra kad mu kazem da ja dolazim sa svojim stolcicem  :Grin:  :Grin:  :Grin:

----------


## Ginger

dva vbaca na stolcicu?
a meni ga primalja nije dala bas zato jer je vbac, grrr

----------


## Zrina

Ja sam valjda jedina ovdje koja je na svoju nesreću isprobala obrnuto: prvo stolčić pa rađanje na leđima i moram reći da se to jednostavno ne može usporediti. Drugi porod je bio brži i lakši,ali taj užas ležanja na leđima i osjećaj gušenja... - a ZNAM da ne mora tako biti, makar me dr uvjeravao u suprotno.  :Evil or Very Mad: 
Ušasno me smeta ta nonšalantnost osoblja kako je to sve isto. Što je meni vrijedio "svemirski" stolac za rađanje, lijepi šareni i na gumbiće kad ga nisu htjeli podići iz ležećeg položaja ni centimetar?!
Stolčić je  :Zaljubljen: !

----------


## nov@

Stolčić izgleda dosta neudoban tj nekako je tanki, ili se varam? Valjda kad trudovi krenu, ne razmišljaš o udobnosti stolčića  :Laughing: 
Znači ako primalja procjeni tako, onda se može na stolčić?

----------


## Ginger

Da, ako procjeni
I ako joj se bude dalo kleknuti i sagnuti, sto se ovoj mojoj nije dalo... Pa ti onda kaze da ne moze...
Ovoj mojoj se nije dalo puno toga, pa ni pozdraviti kad je prvi put usla u radnaonu, al to je OT...

----------


## nov@

Baš me zanima kakve su njihove procjene, tj u čiju korist, pošto im se ništ neda...
*ginger* ti si nakraju dobila stolčić ili ne? Kolko moraš biti otvorena da te ˝pusti˝ na stolčić?

----------


## XENA

meni je ženska iz moje sobe rekla da je na stolčić išla pred sam izgon, mislim da je do onda bila na krevetu

----------


## Ginger

Naravno da ga nisam dobila 
Na stolcic se ide na izgon, ne sluzi on za odradjivanje trudova otvaranja
A poanta i jest da si u tom polozaju prilikom izgona  najvise otvorena + gravitacija, jel....
Ja sam imala uzgon, a ne izgon - na ledjima, na onom predinkvizicijskom stolu, tu im je bilo zgodno naskakivati mi na trbuh i tak...

----------


## S2000

Ja sam iz predradaone usla u radjaonu i odmah na stolcic (bila otvorena svih 10 cm)..

Netko gore napisao da nosi svoj stocic? Kako?

Znam kad se kupovao u dbk rodilistu da se nije mogao kupiti kao fizicka osoba, jer je to medicinska oprema koju moze kupiti samo bolnica... I kosta par tisuca kuna...

----------


## Lutonjica

stolčić ti može napraviti bilo koji stolar, nije neka mudrost  :Smile:

----------


## Lutonjica

http://www.redlionworkshop.ca/upload...14060_orig.jpg
http://www.ghananewsagency.org/asset...th%20Stool.JPG
http://azbirthnetwork.files.wordpres...rth-stool2.jpg
http://s3.otherpeoplespixels.com/sites/34699/splash.jpg
......

----------


## nov@

Dobra ideja da poneseš svoj, hehehe zamisli njihova lica kad ti vele npr da nema slobodnog stolčića a ti njima...pa nema veze, imam ja svoj  :Laughing: 

Kad je frendica rodila(sve bilo ok, dovoljno otvorena, bez epiziop.), veli da je babica bila sama, nije bilo nikog da uskoči na njen trbuh pa je ova pozvala čistačicu koja je isto tak bila iznenđena kaj se od nje traži! Ja nemogu vjerovati!
Tek je kasnije kod svoje pedijatrice saznala da je bebaču napukla ključna kost.  Strašno

----------


## sarasvati

Moj partner želi napraviti stolčić, ali rečeno mi je da ga ne možemo donijeti sa sobom, da mora biti njihov. E, sad...to isto može biti samo izgovor. Jer opet, što bi bilo da dođem sa svojom pilates loptom? Zabranili bi mi ulazak? Gr.

Ima li Vinogradska stolčić? Sljedeči tjedan idem na njihov tečaj, pitat ću, ali sam nestrpljiva  :Smile:

----------


## Vrci

Sara,koliko ti planiras taj porod  :Smile: 

Vinogradska je navodno ove godine dobila stolcic. Ali kazu da je upitno koliko ce se koristiti jer osoblje jos nije educirano

A meni je logicno da ne mozes nositi svoj stolcic sa sobom, iskreno...  lopta mi je ipak nesto drugo

----------


## Lutonjica

po čemu je lopta drukčija od stolčića?

----------


## pomikaki

> Moj partner želi napraviti stolčić, ali rečeno mi je da ga ne možemo donijeti sa sobom, da mora biti njihov. E, sad...to isto može biti samo izgovor. Jer opet, što bi bilo da dođem sa svojom pilates loptom? Zabranili bi mi ulazak? Gr.
> 
> Ima li Vinogradska stolčić? Sljedeči tjedan idem na njihov tečaj, pitat ću, ali sam nestrpljiva


Možda da predložiš da ga donirate rodilištu  :Smile:  tako bi postao njihov  :Grin: 
ali uvijek je to pitanje volje osoblja u smjeni.

----------


## pomikaki

> po čemu je lopta drukčija od stolčića?


pretpostavljam, zato što na lopti odrađuješ trudove sama, a na stolčiću rađaš. pa te tu babica treba znati, moći i htjeti pridržati itd.

----------


## Vrci

Da, na stolčiću ide baš izgon, treba biti pravilno izrađen. Plus što mislim da mora biti i dobro pripremljen (sterilizacija ili nešto takvo). Lopta ne ide do kraja poroda, pa je zato meni drugačija

----------


## sarasvati

> Sara,koliko ti planiras taj porod


Štreber, ha?  :Embarassed:  Samo razmatram opcije.  :Grin:  A barem da djelić bude kako želim.

Nisam sigurna koliko ovo može biti stvarno tako s educiranošću osoblja. Ja nisam nikad bila na stolčiću, a nekako imam osjećaj da bih znala što treba raditi. Isto tako i babica valjda.




> Možda da predložiš da ga donirate rodilištu, tako bi postao njihov 
> ali uvijek je to pitanje volje osoblja u smjeni.


Hear, hear! 


Iako... ima mi smisla ovo što Vrci kaže. Ako je kuće izrade, nema papira da je napravljen po nekim pravilima o stolčiću  :Smile: 

Znači u ponedjeljak tražim potvrdu imaju li stolčić za stvarno i znaju što bi s njime.

----------


## Vrci

Evo našla sam ovo za Vinogradsku, iz prosinca je 

_Vanja je sa suprugom u međuvremenu bila na trudničkom tečaju u bolnici u KBC Sestre milosrdnice u Vinogradskoj, na kojem je glavna primalja Blaženka Sumpor potvrdila da je stolčić za porod u izradi i da bi do kraja godine trebao biti spreman za korištenje u rađaoni.
Vanja kaže kako su i druge žene na trudničkom tečaju bile oduševljene mogućnošću poroda na stolčiću

"Nakon mog pitanja o stolčiću i njezinog odgovora, grupu od 12 trudnica s partnerima preplavio je val oduševljenja. Izgleda da je pola grupe već razmišljalo o porodu na stolčiću, ali su odustali jer ga nema u Zagrebu. Odmah se javilo nas pet koje smo rekle da sigurno želimo roditi na stolčiću, a još nekoliko žena reklo je da će se sada o tome dodatno informirati", kaže nam Vanja i dodaje kako je oduševljenje na trudničkom tečaju ipak splasnulo kada su saznali da to što će stolčić biti u rodilištu ne znači da će svaka žena koja želi, moći i roditi na njemu, dok se više primalja za to ne educira.

"Tu se probudila aktivistica u meni pa sada želim potaknuti žene da traže stolčić, a medicinsko osoblje da nabavom odgovarajuće opreme i dodatnom edukacijom omogući ovaj prirodan način poroda", kaže Vanja te nam za kraj otkriva svoj moto za porod: "Želim gravitaciju na svojoj strani!"_

----------


## pomikaki

http://forum.roda.hr/threads/22415-S...-odlazi-u-Pulu vidi ovu temu
Taj je stolčić poklonio neki čovjek koji radi u Njemačkoj u firmi koja ih inače proizvodi, koliko sam shvatila - skrolaj dolje, linkovi su stari i većinom ne radi ali je netko kopirao jedan tekst.

----------


## sarasvati

Hvala na informacijama!

----------


## Lutonjica

stolčić treba biti takav da je ugodan rodilji
i ne, ne treba biti steriliziran

----------


## Lutonjica

na lopti isto možeš rađati, npr. u nekom polučučnju ili četveronoške, naslonjena na loptu.

----------


## Agrum

Ja sam u rađaoni (informativno  :Smile: ) pitala za stolčić i čak dvije babice su se samo okrenule i nešto promrmljale tipa ak baš ne moraš, nemoj... al meni taj obični drveni stolac s rupom ni ne djeluje obećavajuće :/ A na pilates lopti sam skakala svega par minuta pa me dr. skinula s nje jer oni remeni od ctg-a su na pol 12 i bez lopte (Vinog.)

----------


## sarasvati

Ja sam rodila u Vinogradskoj. Bila sam na lopti i spojena na ctg, nitko mi nije radio probleme. Iako jesam navela u planu poroda da želim dopuštenje za položaje koji mi odgovaraju u trenutku, a lopta mi je bila savršena, bez obzira na ctg. Sve smo se dogovorili  :Smile:  Ali da jesam naišla ranije na negativna misljenja od doktora - jesam. Nije me pokolebalo i jako mi je drago. Ako ću rađati opet, u bolnici, svakako bih opet rodila na stolčiću.

----------


## tincili

Hej curke... imam pitanje.. jel ima u još kojem rodilištu u zg stolčić, točnije-ima li ga u merkur?

----------


## hunjka

Samo da potvrdim i za sv Duh - pretpostavljam da nema stolčić?

----------


## Illy

Pozdrav, pridružujem se pitanju - da li Sv. Duh ima stolčić?

----------


## Danci_Krmed

Imaju.

Ako dođeš u smjenu di ga osoblje želi koristiti, možda ga i dobiješ.

----------


## Illy

Hvala Danči i na ovome  :Smile:

----------


## QueenBee

Pozdrav!
Zna li itko od kojeg tjedna trudnoce moze porod na stolcicu?

----------


## Newmommy

Tako je Indi, i ja sam od mnogih čula da su ih odgovorili od stočića ali uglavnom od strane dr. Na tečaju je jedna žena pitala za stočić i primalja je rekla da žene koje su tako rađale navode da je izgon bio lakši i brži ali da odluku o tome ipak donosi dežurni doktor. Kada smo isto pitali dr B on je rekao da nema nikakve prednosti , možda njemu  :Sad:

----------


## Vlattka

Ima li možda nekih novosti o porodu na stolčiću u Osijeku? Sjećam se da sam čitala kako su to ukinuli (kao nesigurno ili tako nešto), nakon toga već dugo nisam čula ništa.

----------

